# Imágenes de la multiculturalidad en París. Final de la Champions



## Azrael_II (29 May 2022)




----------



## Pajirri (29 May 2022)

no se podia de saber.


----------



## Archimanguina (29 May 2022)

Alguien en algún lugar se tiene que estar descojonandose de risa...


----------



## butricio (29 May 2022)

"Francia no es de los franceses"

Aun hay esperanza


----------



## zirick (29 May 2022)

Tierra de paguitas, tierra de moros y gentuza


----------



## ELOS (29 May 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> Alguien en algún lugar se tiene que estar descojonandose de risa...



Yo mismo


----------



## magnificent (29 May 2022)

Jajajajajajajajaja

A disfrutar

Y por lo visto no es suficiente, porque la población lo sigue blanqueando con "ejjj que era un barrio conflictivo", "ejjjj que ha fallado la organización", "ejjjj que he pasado miedo porque había franceses intentando robarme" 

Así que ojalá vengan 20 millones más


----------



## El asistente de Echenique (29 May 2022)

Flipante lo d autobús, ni en un país en guerra me hubiese imaginado algo así. Es que ni de los negros me esperaba algo así.

Próximamente en Barcelona.


----------



## Martin Leon (29 May 2022)

Por suerte son tan extremadamente subnormales que proclaman a los cuatro vientos "Francia no es de los franceses"
Son tan, tan retrasaditos los pobres, que no comprenden que sin franceses se morirían todos de hambre o asesinados entre ellos en un par de meses.

Su destino es PERDER, porque o habrá una reacción y serán todos expulsados y por tanto perderán o no habrá una reacción, en cuyo caso Europa será África y también perderán. En este último caso nosotros perderemos con ellos. Quedará quizás en ese escenario el éste de Europa, donde les recibirán con ametralladoras y dejarán pasar sólo a unos pocos europeos: a los ricos y a los que tengan formación.

Esperemos, por tanto, que haya una reacción en Europa.


----------



## srandemonico (29 May 2022)

Martin Leon dijo:


> Por suerte son tan extremadamente subnormales que proclaman a los cuatro vientos "Francia no es de los franceses"
> Son tan, tan retrasaditos los pobres, que no comprenden que sin franceses se morirían todos de hambre o asesinados entre ellos en un par de meses.



Los franceses votando a Macrón, tampoco parecen los más inteligentes del mundo 

Dios los cría y el viento los amontona.


----------



## brickworld (29 May 2022)

Pero hombre!! Si es todo mentira ESO ES TODO CGI!! ES MENTIRA FACHA!!

Verdad @xicomalo ? Jajajajajaja


----------



## Raedero (29 May 2022)

Ha salido gente EN TV diciendo de forma contundente que han pasado auténtico miedo. Debido a la mala organización. Pero cuando es tan evidente cómo no será de grave la situación.


----------



## inteño (29 May 2022)

Joder parecen los Uruk-hai.


----------



## lascanteras723 (29 May 2022)

Esto un día acabará con el ejército tomando el control del país. No va a haber ni urnas ni nada.


----------



## Martin Leon (29 May 2022)

srandemonico dijo:


> Los franceses votando a Macrón, tampoco parecen los más inteligentes del mundo
> 
> Dios los cría y el viento los amontona.



Los franceses son igual de gilipollas que nosotros. Los de arriba han decidido soltar la moronegrada en Europa y los telecreyentes no espabilan.


----------



## circodelia2 (29 May 2022)

Pues el real mandril no desentona nada en paris porque también es un negrizal. Florentino follagorilas. 
....


----------



## Duda Metódica (29 May 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


>



En el primer video vemos a unos aficionados, acceder ordenadamente al estadio. En el segundo a unos chicos recogiendo amablemente unas maletas que se caen de un autocar al que se le ha abierto una compuerta. Lo que no entiendo es porque el autocar no se detiene para que los amables chicos puedan meter las maletas en el maletero del que se han caido.


----------



## Covid Bryant (29 May 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


>



vamos a puntualizar porque sois muy subnormales

eso no es paris

es saint dennis

es como decir que giñafe almierdon o lagones es mandril


----------



## Azrael_II (29 May 2022)

lascanteras723 dijo:


> Esto un día acabará con el ejército tomando el control del país. No va a haber ni urnas ni nada.



Y al día siguiente?


----------



## Fauna iberica (29 May 2022)

Los medios son directamente complices. los primeros en ser colgados de una soga, deberian ir a la carcel por mentir , ocultando a los criminales, eso se llama encubrimiento de un delito.


----------



## Vikingo2016 (29 May 2022)

A los aficionados madridistas al salir del estadio les robaron móviles,dinero,relojes,carteras, gente con miedo con hijos ,esposas. Una vergüenza.


----------



## Hermes Trismegisto (29 May 2022)

La television y las autoridades francesas diciendo que la culpa es de los aficionados ingleses.

Esto significa tanto.

La verdad oficial nada tiene que ver con lo que ha pasado. Nada.

Hay que salir de europa cuanto antes. Han perdido la razon. Tienen una disonancia cognitiva. Estan locos de remate y esto solo acaba de una forma.


----------



## Zbigniew (29 May 2022)

*Houllebecqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqw no te rías cabron*


----------



## L'omertá (29 May 2022)

Es negromancia.


----------



## Michael_Knight (29 May 2022)

El asistente de Echenique dijo:


> Flipante lo d autobús, ni en un país en guerra me hubiese imaginado algo así. Es que ni de los negros me esperaba algo así.
> 
> Próximamente en Barcelona.



Yo eso lo he visto en Lavapies con un camión de reparto, entrar dos moretes en marcha por la puerta de atrás y ventilarle un par de cajas al del camión que ni se enteró. Serían las ocho de la mañana, la España que madruga y tal.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (29 May 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> vamos a puntualizar porque sois muy subnormales
> 
> eso no es paris
> 
> ...



No hay nada que te lea macho que aporte algo

Prefiero cuando reivindicas Cuba con los de Votontos, que allí no votan

Trevijaner......


----------



## Talosgüevos (29 May 2022)

A quien Cojones se le ocurre ir a Paris??? Es que no saben lo que es Francia ??? Yo he paseado por Paris, Burdeos, Marsella… y da miedo pero yo sabía a lo que iba y lo que me jugaba, ir por ver un puto partido de fútbol es de subnormales, todas las ciudades grandes Francesas son ZONA NO GO. Ojo que algunas ciudades es en otros países van por el mismo camino y aquí no tardaremos .


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (29 May 2022)

Hermes Trismegisto dijo:


> La television y las autoridades francesas diciendo que la culpa es de los aficionados ingleses.
> 
> Esto significa tanto.
> 
> ...




Por eso cuando murió el Tío Paco en el 86 estábamos ya entrando en la UE y en el 82 en la Otan

Había prisa para meternos los moros


----------



## Talosgüevos (29 May 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> vamos a puntualizar porque sois muy subnormales
> 
> eso no es paris
> 
> ...



Tu conoces Paris??? Pues es todo una zona metropolitana donde el qie no es de allí se va de un sitio a otro sin ni enterarse, además no creas que Paris centro está mejor, toda Francia da asco.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## lascanteras723 (29 May 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Y al día siguiente?



Ni idea. La población francesa tradicional se sentirá acorralada, en las urnas los africanos se imponen , inseguridad para andar por las calles, ley islámica allá donde vayas. Lo que haya de ejército de franceses tradicionales se reunirá ( suponiendo que no sean globalistas) y tomará el control. A continuación se debatirá que hacer y cualquier cosa puede acabar pasando. Si en el ejército existen divergencias puede haber peligro de guerra civil.


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (29 May 2022)

Y mientras los progres, siguen con su canción


----------



## OldTownBoy (29 May 2022)

Yo sólo veo blancos heterosexuales provocando a unos inocentes musulmanes y jóvenes de color


----------



## Kabraloka (29 May 2022)

en algún momento de la historia... esto va a reventar
al tiempo


----------



## jolu (29 May 2022)

Increible.
Si no fuera porque habéis puesto que es Francia, hubiera pensado que es Barcelona.

A disfrutar lo votado!!!!!


----------



## Azrael_II (29 May 2022)




----------



## kikelon (29 May 2022)

¿Ha salido Macron ya a decir algo o todavía esta de trio con la pareja aquella de la foto, descamisado y con ojos lujuriosos?


----------



## Bucanero (29 May 2022)

Otra ciudad tachada de mi lista de viajes. En Europa Londres ya lo estaba,. Con esto Paris y sus grandes ciudades.


----------



## kikelon (29 May 2022)

Raedero dijo:


> Ha salido gente EN TV diciendo de forma contundente que han pasado auténtico miedo. Debido a la mala organización. Pero cuando es tan evidente cómo no será de grave la situación.



Mala organización es un eufemismo de 'no han limpiado el estercolero multicultural para que la gente civilizada pueda ir a ver el futbol'
Porque si de verdad piensan que esto es un problema de organización es que definitivamente están perdidos y no saben lo que se viene encima en unos años.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (29 May 2022)

Es el final de Roma.
Coincide con los bárbaros y su comportamiento.
Coincide con el comportamiento de las mujeres.
20 años y, salvo reductos en plan Austria, Suiza, Polonia... No quedará Europa.


----------



## Azrael_II (29 May 2022)




----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (29 May 2022)

No es casual que eligieran St Denis.
La primera catedral gótica de Europa.
La tumba de casi todos los reyes de Francia.
Lugar profanado por el rito masonazo del fútbol, y con las huestes del satanismo campando a sus anchas devorando al ciudadano normal.
No dan puntada sin hilo.


----------



## Covid Bryant (29 May 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Tu conoces Paris??? Pues es todo una zona metropolitana donde el qie no es de allí se va de un sitio a otro sin ni enterarse, además no creas que Paris centro está mejor, toda Francia da asco.
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
> Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.



si y eso no es paris punto, te hago un mapa o que? 

por el centro no hay un puto moronegro comparado a esos guetos


----------



## tomac (29 May 2022)

La verdad es que demostraron quien manda en el barrio.


----------



## Fauna iberica (29 May 2022)

Ahi, ahi la policia apaleando a los de siempre, mientras a la morisma la dejan a sus anchas.


----------



## notorius.burbujo (29 May 2022)

jjajajajajja nutricion.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (29 May 2022)

a tu hija la violará un moro y serás feliz


----------



## el ejpertoc (29 May 2022)




----------



## Marco Porcio (29 May 2022)

Pero ej k Franco mu malo y asin gñé gñé!!!


----------



## Stag Party (29 May 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Ahi, ahi la policia apaleando a los de siempre, mientras a la morisma la dejan a sus anchas.



Estos hijos de puta son la otra cara de los colaboradores.


----------



## CaCO3 (29 May 2022)

Carlos Martel debe de estar revolviéndose en su tumba. Para este viaje no hacían falta tantas alforjas.


----------



## Mentefria2 (29 May 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Ahi, ahi la policia apaleando a los de siempre, mientras a la morisma la dejan a sus anchas.



La morisma vota en las próximas elecciones. Los de Liverpool, no.


----------



## Jordanpt (29 May 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> si y eso no es paris punto, te hago un mapa o que?
> 
> por el centro no hay un puto moronegro comparado a esos guetos



Que desgraciados que sois.

Cuando dentro de 20 años el 99 %de los franceses sean moronegros todavía diréis que donde estuvisteis solo eran el 85% para intentar justificar lo injustificable.


----------



## Minsky Moment (29 May 2022)

St. Denis, cuna de la arquitectura gótica, uno de los grandes hitos artísticos y técnicos de la humanidad.


----------



## Decipher (29 May 2022)

A joderse. Haber votado a los fachas.


----------



## Teodorf (29 May 2022)

No será para tanto cuando perdió Le pen..


----------



## Talosgüevos (29 May 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> si y eso no es paris punto, te hago un mapa o que?
> 
> por el centro no hay un puto moronegro comparado a esos guetos



Que no hay moronegros en el centro??? Eres más falso que un billete de 6 euros . Y para que veas lo que es Paris te tendré que poner un plano porque pareces tonto, muy tonto, es todo la misma ZONA METROPOLITANA






Y esto es de hace 4 años, una aplicación NO GO ZONE



StackPath




ASÍ QUE DEDUZCO QUE ERES UN PROGRE HIJO DE PERRA , VETE A ENGAÑAR A TU PUTA MADRE. Voy mucho a Paris, Burdeos, Marsella… Y DA MIEDO, ahora mismo estoy en Francia así que no mientas PROGRE HIJO DE PUTA!!!


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (29 May 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> St. Denis, cuna de la arquitectura gótica, uno de los grandes hitos artísticos y técnicos de la humanidad.



Ya fue objeto de profanación en la Revolución Francesa.
Y desde entonces, la agenda masonaza avanza lenta, pero segura.


----------



## Teofrasto (29 May 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> A joderse. Haber votado a los fachas.



Es que esto ya no lo arregla ningún gobierno. ¿ Como expulsas de Francia a 20 millones de moronegros , muchos nacidos allí? Imposible vuelta atras


----------



## Mike Littoris (29 May 2022)

Hostia la moronegrada


----------



## Decipher (29 May 2022)

Teofrasto dijo:


> Es que esto ya no lo arregla ningún gobierno. ¿ Como expulsas de Francia a 20 millones de moronegros , muchos nacidos allí? Imposible vuelta atras



Si se quisiera...


----------



## Talosgüevos (29 May 2022)

Teofrasto dijo:


> Es que esto ya no lo arregla ningún gobierno. ¿ Como expulsas de Francia a 20 millones de moronegros , muchos nacidos allí? Imposible vuelta atras



Hace unas décadas en Alemania cierta ideología política, que no comparto , tuvo algunas ideas interesantes para aplicar al problema actual.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Discolo (29 May 2022)

*La UEFA amplía el veto a equipos rusos a la temporada 2022/23

Clamor contra la vergüenza vivida en Saint Denis: Robos, altercados y decenas de personas colándose*


----------



## Perrito juguetón (29 May 2022)

lascanteras723 dijo:


> Esto un día acabará con el ejército tomando el control del país. No va a haber ni urnas ni nada.



¿Cuando hablas del ejército te refieres al del ISIS, no? Si es así, estoy de acuerdo contigo.


----------



## Gorrino (29 May 2022)

PARIS ES EL TERCER MUNDO SIN ESCUSAS Y DESPRECIO PROFUNDAMENTE A LOS FRANCESES POR SER AFEMINADOS QUE HAN DEJADO QUE LES ARREBATEN SU PAÍS.


----------



## Gorrino (29 May 2022)

NO QUIERO LA DEMOCRACIA, QUIERO UN DICTADOR COMO EL DE SINGAPUR. DEMOCRATA ES UN INSULTO!


----------



## lascanteras723 (29 May 2022)

Perrito juguetón dijo:


> ¿Cuando hablas del ejército te refieres al del ISIS, no? Si es así, estoy de acuerdo contigo.



Uff no había pensado en eso...


----------



## frrank (29 May 2022)

Ce sont nous enfants

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Talosgüevos (29 May 2022)

Perrito juguetón dijo:


> ¿Cuando hablas del ejército te refieres al del ISIS, no? Si es así, estoy de acuerdo contigo.



Parte de razón tienes , hace unos años en un foro militar comentaban que investigaciones francesas habían descubierto que tenían miles de islamistas infiltrados en las Fuerzas Armadas, pero es que hasta altos mandos, va a ser difícil que el ejército Francés tome las riendas de nada


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## frrank (29 May 2022)

Ce sont nous enfants.

Les hemos fallado

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Talosgüevos (29 May 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> PARIS ES EL TERCER MUNDO SIN ESCUSAS Y DESPRECIO PROFUNDAMENTE A LOS FRANCESES POR SER AFEMINADOS QUE HAN DEJADO QUE LES ARREBATEN SU PAÍS.



Lo dices como si eJpañistan no llevase el mismo camino. Aún nos falta para llegar a ese nivel o al de Bélgica pero no tardaremos ni una década en igualarlos.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (29 May 2022)

L'omertá dijo:


> Es negromancia.



es deminegrante todo esto.


----------



## tracrium (29 May 2022)

La suerte que tenemos es que media África fue colonia francesa y no tienen problema alguno con el idioma. Muchos prefieren irse a Francia antes que a España, pero a falta de pan, buenas son tortas.

Que se vayan a Cataluña y al País Vasco, que volen acollir.


----------



## Gorrino (29 May 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Lo dices como si eJpañistan no llevase el mismo camino. Aún nos falta para llegar a ese nivel o al de Bélgica pero no tardaremos ni una década en igualarlos.
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
> Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.



EN EXTREMADURA TODAVÍA HAY HOMBRES DE VERDAD.


----------



## Ds_84 (29 May 2022)

cosas chulísimas


----------



## Gorrino (29 May 2022)

BARCELONA = MARICONA, ESOS NO, POR SUPUESTO


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (29 May 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


>



Yo no soy follamoros, pero la foto del último tweet, la de los moritos mostrando DNI´s, no tiene nada que ver con lo que se dice. Esa foto muestra a trabajadores saharauis con documentación española para trabajar en la vendimia. Aquí tienes el link:

Trabajadores saharauis muestran sus documentos españoles en Francia. / sudouest.fr

La manipulación mediática no entiende de ideologías. Dicho esto: putos moros que os follen a todos.


----------



## Ds_84 (29 May 2022)

Algo huele raro porque finales en Saint Denis sin ser fumbolerdo han tenido que haber centenares y nunca se ha liado asi...


----------



## Gorrino (29 May 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Parte de razón tienes , hace unos años en un foro militar comentaban que investigaciones francesas habían descubierto que tenían miles de islamistas infiltrados en las Fuerzas Armadas, pero es que hasta altos mandos, va a ser difícil que el ejército Francés tome las riendas de nada
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
> Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.



YA HAY GENERALES FRANCESES MOROS? ESTÁN PERDIDOS.


----------



## djun (29 May 2022)

Supongo que el chulo playa le pedirá explicaciones al presidente de la republica francesa por los hechos ocurridos.






El chulo de playa se coloca la chapa 20-30 y hace el ridículo en Davos. Los medios lo ocultan. Ver vídeo.


El chulo de playa se coloca la chapa 20-30 y hace el ridículo en Davos. Los medios lo ocultan.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MaGiVer (29 May 2022)

Aquí el camarada cibervoluntario @HaCHa nos lo explica:


----------



## Depresión de la Plaga (29 May 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Los medios son directamente complices. los primeros en ser colgados de una soga, deberian ir a la carcel por mentir , ocultando a los criminales, eso se llama encubrimiento de un delito.



¿Pero no estás viendo que es una cuenta parodia?

Lo cual no invalida lo primero, pero bueno.


----------



## Covid Bryant (29 May 2022)

que no subnormal

cualquier polla en tu boca

en sevilla tampoco hay

en granada son legion


----------



## pacomer (29 May 2022)

En Francia no hay otra que una solución a lo de Gaulle esta vez cogiendo a todos los moronegros y mandandolos a algùn pais africano francofono. Otra solución no tiene esto. EL moronegrismo sólo puede subsistir en Europa destruyendo a esta.


----------



## Louis Renault (29 May 2022)

Sólo veo cirujanos operando.


----------



## coda (29 May 2022)




----------



## Dosto (29 May 2022)

Parece que la fina


Martin Leon dijo:


> Por suerte son tan extremadamente subnormales que proclaman a los cuatro vientos "Francia no es de los franceses"
> Son tan, tan retrasaditos los pobres, que no comprenden que sin franceses se morirían todos de hambre o asesinados entre ellos en un par de meses.



Y probablemente acabe siendo asi en unas décadas.


----------



## Triyuga (29 May 2022)

*¡¡¡ Proximamente en sus Pantallas !!!*


----------



## Omegatron (29 May 2022)

La única escapatoria es irse a vivir de vecino de algún político de izquierdas.

Ya se encargan de que no se les acerque esta chusma


----------



## djun (29 May 2022)

Omegatron dijo:


> La única escapatoria es irse a vivir de vecino de algún político de izquierdas.
> 
> Ya se encargan de que no se les acerque esta chusma



O hacerse de UGT. Por lo menos así te librarás de los okupas.


----------



## Atotrapo (29 May 2022)

Francia está perdida, todo por sus políticas acogedoras y el tema de nacionalizar a las ex colonias del norte de África. Nos puede parecer de chiste, pero en España vamos de camino al mismo destino que Francia y otros Estados europeos como Suecia. 

Mientras la pareja o matrimonio español se separa por la pirámide de Maslow o mejor dicho porque el hombre se cansa de la mujer o la mujer se siente ''empoderada'' por los nuevos tiempos y cree que aún no ha disfrutado lo suficiente porque se cree que tiene 20 años cuando tiene 40 y se separa, dejando a un hijo descolocado, que acaba malcriado porque los padres lo compran o usan para joder al otro, aprende que tener descendencia es malo para el medio ambiente y se hace bisexual con 3 perros. Menuda ruina nos espera y la demografía descolocada en plazo de 10-15 años...


----------



## Alew (29 May 2022)

coda dijo:


>



Ese cubo de basura lleno de ratas no demuestra nada porque no son ratas parisinas sino de distritos colindantes


----------



## Jose (29 May 2022)

lascanteras723 dijo:


> Esto un día acabará con el ejército tomando el control del país. No va a haber ni urnas ni nada.



También son moros ya


----------



## Fe_en_el_caos (29 May 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Por eso cuando murió el Tío Paco en el 86 estábamos ya entrando en la UE y en el 82 en la Otan
> 
> Había prisa para meternos los moros




A mi en el 91 me dijeron muy seriamente que las condiciones para entrar en la UE para España serían tener un 15% de inmigrantes para igualar al resto de países de la UE... casi me reía y no daba crédito a lo que estaba oyendo, me parecía ciencia ficción. Sin embargo era cierto, era ciertísimo y quien me lo dijo aún se quedaba corto.

También hay que tener en cuenta que 1/4 parte del PIB de Francia lo "extrae" de África vía "deuda histórica" (ya tu sabes, cosas de la liberté, égalite y fraternité y esa "diplomacia" gabacha). Solo hace falta imaginar qué sería Francia con solo el 75% del PIB. Pues eso... con calzador y caiga quien caiga. Y si ellos tienen mierda, el resto de países que la rodean también tienen que tener la misma mierda. Socializar miseria lo llaman, pero en nuestro caso sin ningún beneficio.


----------



## gromenauer (29 May 2022)

No tengo duda de que así lo harias.

El problema es que te vendria directamente una manada entera. Podrias tumbar a uno, con suerte dos o quizas tres pero quedarias a merced del resto, que se abalanzarian sobre ti como hienas hambrientas descuartizando un cadáver.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (29 May 2022)

lascanteras723 dijo:


> Esto un día acabará con el ejército tomando el control del país. No va a haber ni urnas ni nada.



Éric Zemmour habló de un tal _Plan Zarzas_ (Opération Ronces) pero no sé...


----------



## Conde Duckula (29 May 2022)

srandemonico dijo:


> Los franceses votando a Macrón, tampoco parecen los más inteligentes del mundo
> 
> Dios los cría y el viento los amontona.



¿En serio crees que los franceses han votado a macron? No eres tan espabilado como te crees.


----------



## INE (29 May 2022)

Yo me alojé en el Ibis de Saint Denis en el 2003 y
mi novia y yo éramos los únicos blancos entre una
horda de negros. En el tren a París lo mismo, si no
por el paisaje podías estar en Kinshasa. 

Espeluznante.


----------



## mxmanu (29 May 2022)

A ver si revienta la puta europa de mierda que han creado los miserables burócratas millonarios que nos gobiernan.


----------



## magnificent (29 May 2022)

Si se hubiera celebrado en San Petersburgo como tocaba ningún aficionado hubiera sido desplumado


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (29 May 2022)

TengomasreservasqueFalete dijo:


> Y mientras los progres, siguen con su canción



O con esta, donde pintan al inmigrante (o «a la» en este caso) como a la pobrecita persona víctima de la discriminación de los hipócritas blancos.


----------



## jaimitoabogado (29 May 2022)

@xicomalo has cerrado el hilo cagon?


----------



## Burrocracia (29 May 2022)

Hace unos años con los hooligans ingleses toda esa gentuza ni se hubiera acercado ,los del Liverpool arrasarían con Saint Denis de manera facil


----------



## gpm (29 May 2022)

@xicomalo


----------



## ULTRAPACO (29 May 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> Alguien en algún lugar se tiene que estar descojonandose de risa...



*S_ _ _ S*


----------



## chemarin (30 May 2022)

Martin Leon dijo:


> Por suerte son tan extremadamente subnormales que proclaman a los cuatro vientos "Francia no es de los franceses"
> Son tan, tan retrasaditos los pobres, que no comprenden que sin franceses se morirían todos de hambre o asesinados entre ellos en un par de meses.



No, ahora mismo viven parasitando a los franceses, y a estos no les importa, hace poco votaron a Macron.


----------



## Arístides (30 May 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


>



A esto nos llevan las políticas progres, Madrid también está perdida y lo mismo pasará con el resto de capitales españolas si no se para esto.

Madrid: 20 apuñalados en 20 días, mas de 100 este año, ciudad com más asesinatos, secuestros y violaciones totales y por habitante:









Inmigración: - Carrera armamentística MENA, de los MATALEONES a los MACHETES: "Una banda organizada MENAs ARMADOS CON MACHETES aterroriza a los jóvenes de Madrid"


Carrera armamentística de los MENAs en Madrid, que ya no se conforman con los MATALEONES: https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/inseguridad-en-la-capital-los-menas-mataleoneros-no-dan-cuartel-en-madrid-emboscada-atraco-a-2-ancianos-en-pleno-centro-5-ataques-en-menos-de-1-mes.1625676/#...




www.burbuja.info










Crisis: - MENAS tienden emboscada a policía en Fuenlabrada: 4 agentes heridos. El rearme MENA se advirtió en este foro.


lo españoles no reaccionais ni a tiros. EN el fondo os mereceis todo lo malo que os pase. Para mi sois escoria.




www.burbuja.info













Una turba arranca los dientes de una salvaje paliza a una joven durante un atraco en Sol


La Policía Nacional ha detenido a cuatro de los atacantes, chavales marroquíes, tras recibir el aviso de un vigilante del Metro que paseaba por la zona



www.abc.es










Crisis: - MENAS tienden emboscada a policía en Fuenlabrada: 4 agentes heridos. El rearme MENA se advirtió en este foro.







www.burbuja.info











Sociedad: - NIÑO APUÑALADO EN EL CUELLO a la salida del colegio en pleno Madrid. CUATRO (4) apuñalados en 24 horas en Madrid


Nacionalidad de l víctima ??? Pero la verdadera eh ? No la que ha conseguido




www.burbuja.info










Sociedad: - CUATRO (4) APUÑALADOS más el domingo en pleno Madrid tras los 20 apuñalados en 20 días.


https://www.telemadrid.es/programas/madrid-directo/Testigo-del-apunalamiento-en-Puente-de-Vallecas-Habia-una-panda-de-4-o-5-y-estaban-con-caretas-2-2453174708--20220523083824.html




www.burbuja.info










Crisis: - ¿ MENAS?. Menores atacan a NAJAZOS y PEDRADAS a dos jóvenes APUÑALANDO a uno de ellos en pleno Madrid.


Ampliar Agente de la Policía Nacional. (Foto: Policía Nacional) Detenidos dos menores por atacar a navajazos y pedradas a otros dos chicos en Carabanchel Por MDO/E.P. Lunes 16 de mayo de 2022, 13:57h La Policía Nacional ha detenido a un chico de 16 años y otro de 17 por atacar a...




www.burbuja.info










! ALERTA !. Madrid Diario: Otro apuñalamiento. 20 días>>>20 apuñalados en Madrid (varios a machetazos).


https://www.madridiario.es/herido-arma-blanca-hombre-38-anos-alcala-de-henares Ampliar Samur - Protección Civil atiende al hombre herido con arma blanca (Foto: Emergencias Madrid) Herido con arma blanca un hombre de 38 años en Alcalá de Henares Por MDO/E.P. Domingo 15 de mayo de 2022...




www.burbuja.info













Noticia: - Madrid:TRIPLE de asesinatos&CUADRUPLE de secuestros que otras capitales en 2021. "Apuñalamientos cada noche" según TeleMadrid.


https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/madrid-dos-ataques-macheteros-en-48-h-los-macheteros-no-dan-cuartel.1748010/#




www.burbuja.info






*La mezquita más grande de Europa en la ciudad con más marroquíes de España según el cens, "tour" MAdrid Árabe*









Mezquita de la M-30 - madridmayrit


El Centro Cultural Islámico de Madrid, conocido como la mezquita de la M-30, es el más grande de Europa y referencia de la comunidad musulmana de la ciudad.




madridarabe.es








*Llamada al rezo moruno en pleno centro:






Resultados de búsqueda para la consulta: rezo moruno







www.burbuja.info






*


----------



## INE (30 May 2022)

Y Amberes está parecido. El horror.


----------



## astur_burbuja (30 May 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


>



Hostia, los moros no se asustaron con el himno francés tam chuli que tienen? Igual saben que es todo de palabra.

Cuando esto nos pase en España deberiamos recordarles a los moros, que aqui estuvimos 800 años rebanandoles los cuellos a los hijos de puta de aus antepasados. Para que se vayan situando.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (30 May 2022)

Lo mejor para estos casos son unas mini motosierras a batería y que empiece el sangrinamiento, de nada.


----------



## jotace (30 May 2022)

Los mass mierda ocultando la moronegra realidad.


----------



## astur_burbuja (30 May 2022)

circodelia2 dijo:


> Pues el real mandril no desentona nada en paris porque también es un negrizal. Florentino follagorilas.
> ....



Y vestidos de verde color Islam y color Farsa.


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (30 May 2022)

Me encanta la multiculturización.


----------



## astur_burbuja (30 May 2022)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> Lo mejor para estos casos son unas mini motosierras a batería y que empiece el sangrinamiento, de nada.



Y llevar mucha panceta en lonchas, para meter en muchas bocas.


----------



## DOM + (30 May 2022)

Por momentos creia que era Barcelona.

Luego los franceses nos plantaron el 11M porque España empezaba a ser un país serio y competidor. HdP
Lo malo que todo esto lo sufrimos el populacho. Los que hunden a los países en la mierda estan descojonandose en sus mansiones 

"Les llenamos el pais de salvajes, les roban, les violan y les matan y aun encima nos aplauden, si es que los tienes que querer"

Todos los que votais esto sois cómplices.
HDLGP


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (30 May 2022)

Dr. P.A.F. dijo:


> No es casual que eligieran St Denis.
> La primera catedral gótica de Europa.
> La tumba de casi todos los reyes de Francia.
> Lugar profanado por el rito masonazo del fútbol, y con las huestes del satanismo campando a sus anchas devorando al ciudadano normal.
> No dan puntada sin hilo.



Faltan reptilianos!


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 May 2022)

Europa está gobernada por sicarios de los enemigos . Estoy convencido que lo que han inyectado es un tipo de droga permanente para que los europeos se dejen exterminar y les parezca normal.

Estoy deseando que impongan la vacuna de la viruela del mono para no ponérmela tampoco. 

Malditos hijos de puta criminales . Los mismos que han entregado miles de millones de dinero público y a sus jefes de las farmacéuticas ahora se los entregan a sus jefes los fabricantes de armas . Endeudando a países como España por generaciones ! 

Los que tanto les preocupaba que muriesen viejos de 90 años porque la vida se acaba , ahora envían armas genocidas para asesinar a chavales jóvenes y sanos para meternos en una guerra con Rusia , China , Irak y todos los que se alíen con ellos. 

Si somos conscientes de que Rusia ha dado la cara como enemigos de Ucrania y está arrasando ese país ¿ por qué nadie supone que los países Europeos están siendo atacados ? ¿ cuánto hizo Rusia para desestabiliza Ucrania hasta que sonó la primera bomba ?


----------



## Arístides (30 May 2022)

DOM + dijo:


> Por momentos creia que era Barcelona.
> 
> Luego los franceses nos plantaron el 11M porque España empezaba a ser un país serio y competidor. HdP
> Lo malo que todo esto lo sufrimos el populacho. Los que hunden a los países en la mierda estan descojonandose en sus mansiones
> ...



Pensaba que era Madrid pero luego he visto que sólo eran moros, para ser Madrid le faltan senegaleses arrasando el centro y tiroteos a plena luz del día, así que en ese suburbio parisino no están mal del todo.

A esto nos llevan las políticas progres, Madrid también está perdida y lo mismo pasará con el resto de capitales españolas si no se para esto.

Madrid: 20 apuñalados en 20 días, mas de 100 este año, ciudad com más asesinatos, secuestros y violaciones totales y por habitante:









Inmigración: - Carrera armamentística MENA, de los MATALEONES a los MACHETES: "Una banda organizada MENAs ARMADOS CON MACHETES aterroriza a los jóvenes de Madrid"


Carrera armamentística de los MENAs en Madrid, que ya no se conforman con los MATALEONES: https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/inseguridad-en-la-capital-los-menas-mataleoneros-no-dan-cuartel-en-madrid-emboscada-atraco-a-2-ancianos-en-pleno-centro-5-ataques-en-menos-de-1-mes.1625676/#...




www.burbuja.info










Crisis: - MENAS tienden emboscada a policía en Fuenlabrada: 4 agentes heridos. El rearme MENA se advirtió en este foro.


lo españoles no reaccionais ni a tiros. EN el fondo os mereceis todo lo malo que os pase. Para mi sois escoria.




www.burbuja.info













Una turba arranca los dientes de una salvaje paliza a una joven durante un atraco en Sol


La Policía Nacional ha detenido a cuatro de los atacantes, chavales marroquíes, tras recibir el aviso de un vigilante del Metro que paseaba por la zona



www.abc.es










Crisis: - MENAS tienden emboscada a policía en Fuenlabrada: 4 agentes heridos. El rearme MENA se advirtió en este foro.







www.burbuja.info











Sociedad: - NIÑO APUÑALADO EN EL CUELLO a la salida del colegio en pleno Madrid. CUATRO (4) apuñalados en 24 horas en Madrid


Nacionalidad de l víctima ??? Pero la verdadera eh ? No la que ha conseguido




www.burbuja.info










Sociedad: - CUATRO (4) APUÑALADOS más el domingo en pleno Madrid tras los 20 apuñalados en 20 días.


https://www.telemadrid.es/programas/madrid-directo/Testigo-del-apunalamiento-en-Puente-de-Vallecas-Habia-una-panda-de-4-o-5-y-estaban-con-caretas-2-2453174708--20220523083824.html




www.burbuja.info










Crisis: - ¿ MENAS?. Menores atacan a NAJAZOS y PEDRADAS a dos jóvenes APUÑALANDO a uno de ellos en pleno Madrid.


Ampliar Agente de la Policía Nacional. (Foto: Policía Nacional) Detenidos dos menores por atacar a navajazos y pedradas a otros dos chicos en Carabanchel Por MDO/E.P. Lunes 16 de mayo de 2022, 13:57h La Policía Nacional ha detenido a un chico de 16 años y otro de 17 por atacar a...




www.burbuja.info










! ALERTA !. Madrid Diario: Otro apuñalamiento. 20 días>>>20 apuñalados en Madrid (varios a machetazos).


https://www.madridiario.es/herido-arma-blanca-hombre-38-anos-alcala-de-henares Ampliar Samur - Protección Civil atiende al hombre herido con arma blanca (Foto: Emergencias Madrid) Herido con arma blanca un hombre de 38 años en Alcalá de Henares Por MDO/E.P. Domingo 15 de mayo de 2022...




www.burbuja.info













Noticia: - Madrid:TRIPLE de asesinatos&CUADRUPLE de secuestros que otras capitales en 2021. "Apuñalamientos cada noche" según TeleMadrid.


https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/madrid-dos-ataques-macheteros-en-48-h-los-macheteros-no-dan-cuartel.1748010/#




www.burbuja.info






*La mezquita más grande de Europa en la ciudad con más marroquíes de España según el cens, "tour" MAdrid Árabe*









Mezquita de la M-30 - madridmayrit


El Centro Cultural Islámico de Madrid, conocido como la mezquita de la M-30, es el más grande de Europa y referencia de la comunidad musulmana de la ciudad.




madridarabe.es








*Llamada al rezo moruno en pleno centro:






Resultados de búsqueda para la consulta: rezo moruno







www.burbuja.info














*


----------



## Botones Sacarino (30 May 2022)

Vienen a pagarnos las pensiones.


----------



## Cafeto (30 May 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


>



Me da igual moro, negro, gitano, blanco, payo o mediopensionista. De toda la vida de Dios a los delincuentes se les ha ajusticiado. Pena de muerte para los delincuentes y aquí paz y después gloria. Se les ha ido de las manos con el buenismo y ahora tocará hacer buena limpia.


----------



## Quesnay (30 May 2022)

Teofrasto dijo:


> Es que esto ya no lo arregla ningún gobierno. ¿ Como expulsas de Francia a 20 millones de moronegros , muchos nacidos allí? Imposible vuelta atras




Llegado ese punto, la única solución es nombrar un sultán al modo marroquí, con su Makhzén y todo para conseguir que la situación de Bled es Siba desaparezca.

Eso sí, te quedas sometido a su poder. Pero los europeos no saben que el bled es Siba que han invocado al abrir fronteras, es aún peor.
Bled es-Siba


----------



## River in the street (30 May 2022)

Africa empieza en los Pirineos


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (30 May 2022)

Tuve la desgracia de pisar la capital franchute el año pasado y daban ganas de llorar por como se ha vuelto mierda.

Yo había ido cuando a la torre todavía se podía entrar como cuando entras en cualquier parque de ciudad. Ahora parece Guantánamo y te tropiezas con los negros y sus putas mantas por fuera de los muros.

El metro de París es la mayor vergüenza de esa ciudad (el metro de Madrid le da doscientas mil vueltas). Está orinado, lleno de ladrones (intentaron robarme 2 veces en menos de una semana), los vagabundos duermen y dan "conciertos" en los pasillos, hay música étnica que en alguna estación parece que están destripando a un gato... Y lo peor es que en la salida de alguna estación te encuentras a una tribu entera haciendo el mono con los patinetes. Y no me refiero a que hay un parque enfrente de la estación para patinadores, digo que según subes el último escalón para salir de la estación, ya pueden atropellarte esos hijos de puta.

También está lleno de gitanos en las zonas turísticas robando a la gente. Y los maricas de los gendarmes se quedan mirando sin hacer nada.

De noche da miedo pasearse por París, hay que joderse. Cuando yo fui de guaja iba de noche a explorar lo loco sin saber siquiera el idioma y sin tener GoogleMaps. Ahora ni se me pasa la idea por la cabeza,vaya mierda. Cuanta más libertad le dan a la escoria social, más esclava es la gente decente.


----------



## trampantojo (30 May 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> Alguien en algún lugar se tiene que estar descojonandose de risa...



Soros!! y el batracio de Klaus Schawb


----------



## Quesnay (30 May 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> YA HAY GENERALES FRANCESES MOROS? ESTÁN PERDIDOS.




En Epaña tuvimos uno de Capitán General de Galicia.

Ben Mizzian


----------



## DOM + (30 May 2022)

Arístides dijo:


> Pensaba que era Madrid pero luego he visto que sólo eran moros, para ser Madrid le faltan senegaleses arrasando el centro y tiroteos a plena luz del día, así que en ese suburbio parisino no están mal del todo.
> 
> A esto nos llevan las políticas progres, Madrid también está perdida y lo mismo pasará con el resto de capitales españolas si no se para esto.
> 
> ...



Lo mas certero es decir Europa. Esto lo vi también en Dinamarca y Suecia. Italia lo mismo.

El problema es en toda Europa. Londres igual.

Bueno toda no...

Han decidido traernos la guerra, sin bombas, pero que nos vayan reventando, rajando y violando.

Es mejor que una guerra con bombas para ellos. En sus barrios no entran. Esto lo sufre solo el populacho. Es perfecto. Y no tienes que hacer nada, solo traerlos y soltarlos, sin darles ninguna instrucción ni formación. Ya saben a lo que vienen y a gastos pagados.

En una guerra real hasta los ricos deben abandonar sus mansiones. No mueren pero es un incordio para ellos.

Mira los controles migratorios de USA, Rusia, China, Australia, Japón...

En particular USA y Rusia. Esta claro que es una manera de tener a Europa de rodillas y que seamos la puta de unos u otros.


----------



## CommiePig (30 May 2022)

Triyuga dijo:


> *¡¡¡ Proximamente en sus Pantallas !!!*



metaverso Eurabia 20 50


----------



## Fauna iberica (30 May 2022)

Yo fui a París 2 veces, finales de los 80, y principios de los 90, me acuerdo de ver mucho moro y negrada, en el metro estaba petado, pero no sentí sensación de inseguridad, el ser joven supongo que influiría, no sientes tanto el peligro y había menos que ahora.
Hoy en día no voy a París ni regalado en hotel de 5 estrellas.


----------



## Thomas Robert Malthus (30 May 2022)

para no estar sustituyendo a los europeos lo disimulan muy bien


----------



## Fauna iberica (30 May 2022)

Burrocracia dijo:


> Hace unos años con los hooligans ingleses toda esa gentuza ni se hubiera acercado ,los del Liverpool arrasarían con Saint Denis de manera facil



Ya ni los hooligans les hacen frente, la cosa está muy jodida de verdad.


----------



## ZX9 (30 May 2022)

PonteDeRodillas dijo:


> Tuve la desgracia de pisar la capital franchute el año pasado y daban ganas de llorar por como se ha vuelto mierda.
> 
> Yo había ido cuando a la torre todavía se podía entrar como cuando entras en cualquier parque de ciudad. Ahora parece Guantánamo y te tropiezas con los negros y sus putas mantas por fuera de los muros.
> 
> ...



YES CD???


----------



## Burrocracia (30 May 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Ya ni los hooligans les hacen frente, la cosa está muy jodida de verdad.



Pocos hooligans de verdad habría ayer en París,les quitan el pasaporte y les mandan ir a firmar a comisaría el día del partido.Hace décadas que los tienen prácticamente erradicados ,por lo menos a los más chungos .


----------



## ironpipo (30 May 2022)

Lo de ayer ha sido solo el preámbulo de lo que se viene. Los amegos de la religión de paz sólo están calentando Para el festín que se van a pegar en un par de años


----------



## dac1 (30 May 2022)

Dr. P.A.F. dijo:


> Es el final de Roma.
> Coincide con los bárbaros y su comportamiento.
> Coincide con el comportamiento de las mujeres.
> 20 años y, salvo reductos en plan Austria, Suiza, Polonia... No quedará Europa.



los paises del este plantaran cara


----------



## dac1 (30 May 2022)

ironpipo dijo:


> Lo de ayer ha sido solo el preámbulo de lo que se viene. Los amegos de la religión de paz sólo están calentando Para el festín que se van a pegar en un par de años
> Ver archivo adjunto 1074164
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1074166



Espero que arda y tiren a macron desde arriba la torreee


----------



## Thom son (30 May 2022)

La negación de uno de los problemas mas importantes de la globalización quizá admita el símil del "E pur si muove". La doctrina imperante de la negación actual sería semejante a la que sufrió en sus carnes Galileo Galilei.


----------



## Evolucionista (30 May 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


>



No son imigrantes. Son invasores. Y a los invasores se los ametralla. Nos estamos dejando invadir por razas inferiores salvajes y estúpidas. Merecemos ser exterminados por nuestro buenismo cancerígeno de mierda.


----------



## BeKinGo (30 May 2022)

Hijos de puta racistas de mierdaaaa
No son negros, son fachas pintaos!!
Dejad de mentir


----------



## EXTOUAREG (30 May 2022)

Algunos se pensaban que el socialismo era una broma. Acaban de votar Macron para 5 años más.


----------



## El Pionero (30 May 2022)

Tendrían que haber celebrado la final en Budapest. Que no hay problema de moronegrada


----------



## Fausto1880 (30 May 2022)

lascanteras723 dijo:


> Esto un día acabará con el ejército tomando el control del país. No va a haber ni urnas ni nada.



Cierto. Pero es un ejército de tropas africanas.


----------



## Linterna Pirata (30 May 2022)

Parece que no entendéis QUE ESA GENTE SON FRANCESES DE FRANCIA EN FRANCIA y que así van a ser cada vez más.


----------



## qbit (30 May 2022)

Martin Leon dijo:


> Por suerte son tan extremadamente subnormales que proclaman a los cuatro vientos "Francia no es de los franceses"
> Son tan, tan retrasaditos los pobres, que no comprenden que sin franceses se morirían todos de hambre o asesinados entre ellos en un par de meses.



Otros son más inteligentes: Los que los metieron dentro, que decían que era por la diversidad, el buenismo y tal, ocultando su intención de exterminarnos.


----------



## locodelacolina (30 May 2022)

[YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (30 May 2022)

La kurpah er dej fajsisjmoh!


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (30 May 2022)




----------



## ashe (30 May 2022)

Francia es una de las grandes desgracias del continente cuyos males curiosamente vienen de su querida revolución francesa, se quejan de los invasores pero no del motivo por el cual muchos van a Francia (saqueo con la moneda CFA mientras pone gobiernos titeres para saquearlos mejor)

Y en el caso de que ser español al ver cosas (para no tirar muy atrás) como son el santuario de ETA, dar por culo lo máximo posible contribuyendo a la desindustrialización de españa para evitar competidores (que el cuento de lo que llaman libre mercado está bien para hundir a la competencia) que solo por estas dos cosas para no poner un ladrillo deseo que vayan a peor que según mis calculos le primer país de europa que debería reventar es Francia, incluso por delante de otra desgracia llamada Suecia (otros dando apoyo a la ETA y junto FRANCESES financiando al BNG para torpedear la industria del eucalipto)

Y ya me veo al igual que le progresismo español luego decir ¿pero como hemos llegado a esto? por cierto LAS ENFERMEDADES IDEOLOGCAS QUE HAY EN ESPAÑA VIENEN DE FUERA DE ESPAÑA Y MAL ACEPTADA POR UNOS GOBIERNOS CIPAYOS


----------



## viruz (30 May 2022)

Esto con Klaus no pasaba, en ese aspecto los alemanes eran expeditivos 0 problemas de esta indole.


----------



## Rovusthiano (30 May 2022)

srandemonico dijo:


> Los franceses votando a Macrón, tampoco parecen los más inteligentes del mundo
> 
> Dios los cría y el viento los amontona.



Los "franceses" también votan.


----------



## Rovusthiano (30 May 2022)

Tuve un compañero francés mulato pero cristiano que decía que le daba miedo ir a París, se había mudado a Irlanda por eso. El centro de Nantes o Burdeos no dan tanto miedo por el día, casi todo lo que se ven son franceses, por la noche Burdeos parece algo chungo, se ven grupos de negros que no se sabe que están haciendo.


----------



## Rovusthiano (30 May 2022)

ashe dijo:


> Francia es una de las grandes desgracias del continente cuyos males curiosamente vienen de su querida revolución francesa, se quejan de los invasores pero no del motivo por el cual muchos van a Francia (saqueo con la moneda CFA mientras pone gobiernos titeres para saquearlos mejor)
> 
> Y en el caso de que ser español al ver cosas (para no tirar muy atrás) como son el santuario de ETA, dar por culo lo máximo posible contribuyendo a la desindustrialización de españa para evitar competidores (que el cuento de lo que llaman libre mercado está bien para hundir a la competencia) que solo por estas dos cosas para no poner un ladrillo deseo que vayan a peor que según mis calculos le primer país de europa que debería reventar es Francia, incluso por delante de otra desgracia llamada Suecia (otros dando apoyo a la ETA y junto FRANCESES financiando al BNG para torpedear la industria del eucalipto)
> 
> Y ya me veo al igual que le progresismo español luego decir ¿pero como hemos llegado a esto? por cierto LAS ENFERMEDADES IDEOLOGCAS QUE HAY EN ESPAÑA VIENEN DE FUERA DE ESPAÑA Y MAL ACEPTADA POR UNOS GOBIERNOS CIPAYOS



Francia debería de ser dividida en dos países para perder el control de la UE y su armamento nuclear traspasado a Polonia. Alemania en tres, que se llevan poco con los gabachos.


----------



## Arouetvoltaire (30 May 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


>



Con un par de Ak-47 se solucionan todas esas situaciones.

Vamos por buen camino. Que siga la fiesta.


----------



## Arouetvoltaire (30 May 2022)

lascanteras723 dijo:


> Esto un día acabará con el ejército tomando el control del país. No va a haber ni urnas ni nada.



Correcto y Maricron o el que esté junto con todo el gobierno fusilado ese mismo día.


----------



## Arouetvoltaire (30 May 2022)

Burrocracia dijo:


> Pocos hooligans de verdad habría ayer en París,les quitan el pasaporte y les mandan ir a firmar a comisaría el día del partido.Hace décadas que los tienen prácticamente erradicados ,por lo menos a los más chungos .



Exacto. Les pillan los hooligans ingleses y les meten las navajas por el culo aparte de inflarlos a ostias.


----------



## Perro marroquí (30 May 2022)

DOM + dijo:


> Lo mas certero es decir Europa. Esto lo vi también en Dinamarca y Suecia. Italia lo mismo.
> 
> El problema es en toda Europa. Londres igual.
> 
> ...



Los moros de Estados Unidos son los mexicanos , van a tener un serio problema con ellos , les reclaman territorio y tienen diferencia racial y de idioma , caldo de cultivo perfecto para problemas


----------



## DonLimpio (30 May 2022)

Dr. P.A.F. dijo:


> No es casual que eligieran St Denis.
> La primera catedral gótica de Europa.
> La tumba de casi todos los reyes de Francia.
> Lugar profanado por el rito masonazo del fútbol, y con las huestes del satanismo campando a sus anchas devorando al ciudadano normal.
> No dan puntada sin hilo.



El Estadio ahora ya no se llama Saint Denise sino Stade du France , ¿no?

Por cierto ¿con que frecuencia veís u oís el nombre Paris Saint Germain para referirse al PSG? ¿Ya no lo usan?


----------



## DonLimpio (30 May 2022)

el ejpertoc dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1073947



¿Esta tía no participó en la Charos League? ¿o si?


Teresa Rdguez era esta?


----------



## areks123 (30 May 2022)

Dr. P.A.F. dijo:


> Es el final de Roma.
> Coincide con los bárbaros y su comportamiento.
> Coincide con el comportamiento de las mujeres.
> 20 años y, salvo reductos en plan Austria, Suiza, Polonia... No quedará Europa.



Y coincide también por la sustitución de religiones, paganismo por cristianismo antaño y cristianismo por materialismo cultural ahora.


----------



## Ponix (30 May 2022)

El Gobierno de Reino Unido pide una investigación formal sobre los episodios de violencia en Saint-Denis


La alcaldesa de Liverpool, Joanne Anderson, ha expresado su "malestar" por la "desastrosa gestión y el trato brutal a los aficionados.




gaceta.es


----------



## Chino Negro (30 May 2022)

Francia en pie de guerra


----------



## locodelacolina (30 May 2022)

[YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ponix (30 May 2022)

Teofrasto dijo:


> Es que esto ya no lo arregla ningún gobierno. ¿ Como expulsas de Francia a 20 millones de moronegros , muchos nacidos allí? Imposible vuelta atras



A lo 1933...


----------



## Ponix (30 May 2022)




----------



## Juan Niebla (30 May 2022)




----------



## max power (30 May 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Los medios son directamente complices. los primeros en ser colgados de una soga, deberian ir a la carcel por mentir , ocultando a los criminales, eso se llama encubrimiento de un delito.




Ojo al léxico usado

"*Fueron participes*"

Es decir, no deja claro si fueron atracadores o atracados, poniendo ambas situaciones en pie de igualdad.

Dan nauseas.


----------



## España1 (30 May 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


>



lo fácil que sería llevar a esas manadas a pastar al Sahara…

europa, quien te ha visto y quien te ve


----------



## JuanKagamp (30 May 2022)

Parece que a algunos no les gusta que Francia fuese liberada de los malvados nasis. Democracia y libertad a chorro y con la boca bien abierta.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (30 May 2022)

Dr. P.A.F. dijo:


> Es el final de Roma.
> Coincide con los bárbaros y su comportamiento.
> Coincide con el comportamiento de las mujeres.
> 20 años y, salvo reductos en plan Austria, Suiza, Polonia... No quedará Europa.



Nope.

Por no mencionar que Roma sobrevivió en Oriente mil años más a la presunta barbarización, y en Occidente seguimos hablando latín.

Incluso en Egipto los cristianos siguieron siendo mayoría hasta el siglo XII, más de 600 años después de la conquista musulmana.

La moronegrización a la Kalergi no tiene parangón en la Historia de la Humanidad.


----------



## hijodepantera (30 May 2022)

Díos escribe recto con renglones torcidos, chavales, nunca lo olvidéis. 
¿acaso pensabais que la abominación feminazi,lgtb,abortista quedaría impune en occidente?
¿soy el único que ve la similitud brutal entre la plaga de langostas y la invasión moronegra?
El Islam dará cuenta de aquello que nosotros hemos permitido.


----------



## kandutery (30 May 2022)

Teofrasto dijo:


> Es que esto ya no lo arregla ningún gobierno. ¿ Como expulsas de Francia a 20 millones de moronegros , muchos nacidos allí? Imposible vuelta atras



Invocando el espíritu de Isabel la católica


----------



## Esflinter (30 May 2022)

Hilo diario de "salen niiiigroooos".
Venga ratas morbidas, a vomitar bilis


----------



## furia porcina (30 May 2022)

ashe dijo:


> Francia es una de las grandes desgracias del continente cuyos males curiosamente vienen de su querida revolución francesa, se quejan de los invasores pero no del motivo por el cual muchos van a Francia (saqueo con la moneda CFA mientras pone gobiernos titeres para saquearlos mejor)
> 
> Y en el caso de que ser español al ver cosas (para no tirar muy atrás) como son el santuario de ETA, dar por culo lo máximo posible contribuyendo a la desindustrialización de españa para evitar competidores (que el cuento de lo que llaman libre mercado está bien para hundir a la competencia) que solo por estas dos cosas para no poner un ladrillo deseo que vayan a peor que según mis calculos le primer país de europa que debería reventar es Francia, incluso por delante de otra desgracia llamada Suecia (otros dando apoyo a la ETA y junto FRANCESES financiando al BNG para torpedear la industria del eucalipto)
> 
> Y ya me veo al igual que le progresismo español luego decir ¿pero como hemos llegado a esto? por cierto LAS ENFERMEDADES IDEOLOGCAS QUE HAY EN ESPAÑA VIENEN DE FUERA DE ESPAÑA Y MAL ACEPTADA POR UNOS GOBIERNOS CIPAYOS



Te faltó añadir cuando asaltaban los camiones españoles nada más atravesar la Junquera y le tiraban toda la fruta por la carretera.


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (30 May 2022)

INE dijo:


> Yo me alojé en el Ibis de Saint Denis en el 2003 y
> mi novia y yo éramos los únicos blancos entre una
> horda de negros. En el tren a París lo mismo, si no
> por el paisaje podías estar en Kinshasa.
> ...




Yo también estuve en ese Ibis en 2017 ,eso no es Europa ,es una letrina.


----------



## usuario baneado (30 May 2022)

Pero según el Yastel no había taxista marroquí,habia polisia marroquí que se avergonzaba


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (30 May 2022)

La que está liando Putin


----------



## Negroponte (30 May 2022)

Esflinter dijo:


> Hilo diario de "salen niiiigroooos".
> Venga ratas morbidas, a vomitar bilis



¿Que tipo de sociedad quieres?


----------



## Sardónica (30 May 2022)

lascanteras723 dijo:


> Esto un día acabará con el ejército tomando el control del país. No va a haber ni urnas ni nada.



El ejercito lleno de moronegros


----------



## SeñorLobo (30 May 2022)

Ayer leí un hilo que abrió el retrasado mental máximo del foro, @xicomalo , diciendo que esto era era mentira.
Yo le creo, hermana.


----------



## Gorrino (30 May 2022)

DOM + dijo:


> Lo mas certero es decir Europa. Esto lo vi también en Dinamarca y Suecia. Italia lo mismo.
> 
> El problema es en toda Europa. Londres igual.
> 
> ...



TENGO ENTENDIDO QUE EN AUSTRIA TIENEN A LOS MORONEGROS A RAYA. ES CIERTO?


----------



## BotellaDeAgua (30 May 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> Pero hombre!! Si es todo mentira ESO ES TODO CGI!! ES MENTIRA FACHA!!
> 
> Verdad @xicomalo ? Jajajajajaja



Es el tipo de gente que se pasa el día llorando y masturbándose frente a una foto de Pablo Iglesias y la imagen de "Welcome Refugees", estilo Salvador García.


----------



## amputado (30 May 2022)

el futuro si no el presente de barcelona


----------



## apocalippsis (30 May 2022)

Me parto con el asalto al autocar, lo mas gracioso es cuando leo a un perrodista de estos de deportes escribiendo cositas como en la ciudad de amor, HDLGP.


----------



## Juan Niebla (30 May 2022)

éstos, no querian moronegros en el furbo? pues ahí los tenéis hijos de puta, a disfrutarlos con alegría


----------



## Kbkubito (30 May 2022)

Y dicen de Ucrania..... Esto si que es una invasión en toda regla.


----------



## patroclus (30 May 2022)

La culpa es de la uefa, de la policia o de la seguridad del estadio. De la moronegrada no es culpa.


----------



## Stelio Kontos (30 May 2022)

Me nutre, cuanto peor, mejor, que sigan votando a Maricrón.


----------



## McLovin (30 May 2022)

Es instinto y ADN. Lo llevan en la sangre
En sus países de mierda no hay leyes ni moral, solo hacer lo que te salga de los huevos, aquí en Europa se limitan a hacer lo mismo, solo hay que ver cómo roban y atacan a la gente como si fuesen animales salvajes.

Todo esto se lo tenemos que agradecer a la multiculturalidad, al progresismo y a la izquierda. Las sociedades están atenazadas por lo políticamente correcto, si no estás a favor de la inmigración salvaje eres de extrema derecha. Hay que blanquear, proteger y pagarle un sueldo a las hordas de inmigrantes ILEGALES que invaden nuestros países e incluso a los no europeos y no blancos nacidos aquí. Estos infraseres salvajes lo saben y se envalentonan, saben que somos una sociedad débil, idiota, que siempre los va a proteger y por eso abusan y muerden la mano que LITERALMENTE les da de comer.

Y por cierto, esos que se creen muy originales con comentarios chorra de "a disfrutar lo votado", "me nutre", "no se podía saber" o "que se jodan" son tan ilusos que no se dan cuenta de que esto va a llegar a España más pronto que tarde, si no lo tenemos ya. Qué cojones os pensáis, que en España estáis a salvo de ésto? Que hostias creéis, ¿Que aquí no va a pasar esto? Pues claro que va a pasar, esto es un asunto global, no solo de un país.


----------



## Covid Bryant (30 May 2022)

Pero si en Lavapiés o en el Raval que si son centro de mandril y Bcn.


----------



## ELOS (30 May 2022)

amputado dijo:


> el futuro si no el presente de barcelona



Esos "fracesitos" no tienen huevos a meterse en el Raval o en la Barceloneta


----------



## Gonzalor (30 May 2022)

Los mandos militares europeos deberían tener muy avanzados los planes para una guerra contra esta gentuza, que no deja de ser una quinta columna muy numerosa y bien asentada. El ataque inicial debería ser contundente y por sorpresa, porque si no no habrá cojones de ganar la guerra.


----------



## HumanaeLibertas (30 May 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Europa está gobernada por sicarios de los enemigos . Estoy convencido que lo que han inyectado es un tipo de droga permanente para que los europeos se dejen exterminar y les parezca normal.
> 
> Estoy deseando que impongan la vacuna de la viruela del mono para no ponérmela tampoco.
> 
> ...



Esa droga lleva en el agua, los alimentos y el aire mucho tiempo: fluor.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (30 May 2022)

Nos odian. Los progres y demás flower power de la vida deberían saber esta realidad.


----------



## Pollepolle (30 May 2022)

Los moronegros han vuelto a atacar a los madridistas en Cibeles celebrando la victoria.






ROBOS masivos de la moronegrada en la celebracion madridista en CIBELES!! BROOTAL!!


Pues asu es hinjos. Ayer cuando se iban congregando la aficion madridista en Cibeles bandas de nuevas españolidades se dedicaron a cercar gente y robarles. Los policias estaban mas ocupados rodeando la fuente de los cojones para que ningun cafre saltara la valla. Una pita verguenza lo que se...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Saco de papas (30 May 2022)




----------



## Hanselcat (30 May 2022)

srandemonico dijo:


> Los franceses votando a Macrón, tampoco parecen los más inteligentes del mundo
> 
> Dios los cría y el viento los amontona.



Solo dios sabe que votaron los franceses. 
Si aún te crees estas películas de las elecciones, mal van tus reflexiones.


----------



## maxkuiper (30 May 2022)

5 años mas van a disfrutar con Maricron


----------



## Esflinter (30 May 2022)

Cristianos dice, de que cueva te has escapado?


----------



## Tercios (30 May 2022)

Menudo sin Dios, plantearán alguna solución allí para al menos tener entretenidas a esas hordas?

Es zona de guerra eso, a quién se le ocurre organizar evento alguno en ese hervidero de salvajes. Demasiado poco ha pasado visto el panorama.


----------



## Kovaliov (30 May 2022)

Este problema se resuelve en dos semanas solo quitando pagas y subvenciones. El camino que llevamos es el contrario. Por supuesto, todo es planificado. Los garzones e irenes no son más que tontos útiles, que es el papel asignado desde siempre a los perroflautas.


----------



## Talosgüevos (30 May 2022)

Las grandes ciudades francesas ya no es posible salvarlas sin nukes, fuego purificador y empezar de cero.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## poppom (30 May 2022)

estamos en el inicio de una guerra en la que los franceses ya han perdido
Les quemaron Notre Dame
Los matan en atentados
Su respuesta...votar a Maricron


----------



## ProfeInsti (30 May 2022)

Se inicia el partido 40 minutos más tarde por el caos en la calle.
Hordas de barbaros asaltan a seguidores británicos y españoles.
Aterrorizados, robados y agredidos por bandas de delincuentes.
Se rozó el drama. Noche caótica. Anarquismo puro.
105 detenidos y 174 heridos leves.
Bandas de delincuentes asolan las ciudades francesas.
Cientos de móviles, mochilas y carteras robados.
Asaltados autobuses en plena marcha.
Son la Infantería del Nuevo Orden Mundial.
La mayoría son descendientes de magrebíes y africanos.
Las mujeres musulmanas tienen menos libertad en las ciudades de Francia o Bélgica que en Argelia o Marruecos.
Era racismo contra los blancos y especialmente contra las mujeres.
La policía sobrepasada no podía ni quería hacer nada.
Es el fracaso del "multiculturalismo" y el pacifismo.
El gay y drogata de Emanuel Macron sigue desaparecido.
Francia a sólo dos semanas de las elecciones generales.
Los políticos no van hacer nada, esto seguirá hasta que ya no haya solución.
El Pueblo culpable. Políticos responsables!


----------



## Glaucón (30 May 2022)

Aquí un francés con su boina y su baguette debajo del brazo os explica de qué va el tema.


----------



## IMPULSES (30 May 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Tu conoces Paris??? Pues es todo una zona metropolitana donde el qie no es de allí se va de un sitio a otro sin ni enterarse, además no creas que Paris centro está mejor, toda Francia da asco.
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
> Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.



Pues no deben estar tan mal en Francia ( París ) porque siguen votando Macron...


----------



## Talosgüevos (30 May 2022)

IMPULSES dijo:


> Pues no deben estar tan mal en Francia ( París ) porque siguen votando Macron...



Y aquí seguimos votando PPSOE


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## IMPULSES (30 May 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Y aquí seguimos votando PPSOE
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
> Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.



Bueno la subnormalidad/borreguismo español ya ha quedado manifestada en múltiples ocasiones, pero ¿ no se suponía que en Francia eran seres de luz?


----------



## Talosgüevos (30 May 2022)

IMPULSES dijo:


> Bueno la subnormalidad/borreguismo español ya ha quedado manifestada en múltiples ocasiones, pero ¿ no se suponía que en Francia eran seres de luz?



Seres de luz que se dejan invadir por marronoides??? Los Franceses (Los euroPEOS en general) están muy sobrevalorados.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## CarneconOjos (30 May 2022)

A mi lo que me ha gustado son los gorrillas de ahí, te bajas del coche y tienes que negociar el precio 50 Euros por no destrozarte el coche, No mejor lo dejamos en 40 Euros te parece


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (30 May 2022)

srandemonico dijo:


> Los franceses votando a Macrón, tampoco parecen los más inteligentes del mundo
> 
> Dios los cría y el viento los amontona.



Me duele la boca de decir que eso no lo ha votado la gente. No os enterais que las elecciones son fraudulentas, aquí, en Francia y en todo occidente. Está todo manipulado a todos los niveles, y en última instancia si no sale el títere de turno por los métodos convencionales, le dan un empujoncito via recuento electoral, o empujonzaco si es necesario como ocurrió con Biden.


----------



## peterr (30 May 2022)

No he ido a Paris, ni creo que vaya en mucho tiempo.


----------



## DVD1975 (30 May 2022)

Esto no lo podían preveer los franceses?.
O es provocado?.


----------



## Skywalker22 (30 May 2022)

Es que decir que Francia no es de los franceses es toda una provocación. Máxime teniendo en cuenta que los franceses dan muchas ayudas sociales a ciertos colectivos. No sé si estos colectivos han reflexionado sobre qué pasaría sin esas ayudas. Y no sé si han reflexionado también sobre el hecho de que están recortando temas como el paro, para sostener el tinglado de ayudas sociales.


----------



## Kbkubito (30 May 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Los medios son directamente complices. los primeros en ser colgados de una soga, deberian ir a la carcel por mentir , ocultando a los criminales, eso se llama encubrimiento de un delito.



Jajajjajajajjajajajajajja!!!! A estos debian denunciarles desde la directiva del Liverpool


----------



## ahondador (30 May 2022)

circodelia2 dijo:


> Pues el real mandril no desentona nada en paris porque también es un negrizal. Florentino follagorilas.
> ....



En el rial madrit el unico ezpañol es el utillero.... Lo que no ese entiende es qué une al equipo con su afición hezpañola


----------



## firoamanda83 (30 May 2022)

Teofrasto dijo:


> Es que esto ya no lo arregla ningún gobierno. ¿ Como expulsas de Francia a 20 millones de moronegros , muchos nacidos allí? Imposible vuelta atras



doctrina reyes católicos o doctrina Felipe III


----------



## CommiePig (30 May 2022)

peterr dijo:


> No he ido a Paris, ni creo que vaya en mucho tiempo.



la mugrosa anNe hidalgo, sólo quiere a sus paguiteros Botantes


EYA

warralona con lustros de Hadelanto


----------



## Kbkubito (30 May 2022)

Teodorf dijo:


> No será para tanto cuando perdió Le pen..



Si,y en USA perdio Trump,no te jode.


----------



## GalgoLucas (30 May 2022)

No se si estará puesto por el hilo, pero si es verdad y parece que si, buen problema tienen alli, y próximamente en nuestras mejores ciudades.


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (30 May 2022)

ZX9 dijo:


> YES CD???



No, soy HazLoQueTePida pero el puto calvópez no me volvió a dejar entra en la cuenta


----------



## todoayen (30 May 2022)

Telenutricion!!!
Lo último en alimentación!!
Pide el tuyo, cabron!


----------



## randomizer (30 May 2022)

LAND OF A THOUSAND PAGUITAS


----------



## Thomas Robert Malthus (30 May 2022)

GalgoLucas dijo:


> No se si estará puesto por el hilo, pero si es verdad y parece que si, buen problema tienen alli, y próximamente en nuestras mejores ciudades.



puedes traducir del moro para los que no hablamos moro?


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 May 2022)

Gracias Greta Biden Soros


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 May 2022)

Francia 60% de impuestos y gasto público


----------



## pacopalotes (30 May 2022)

magnificent dijo:


> Jajajajajajajajaja
> 
> A disfrutar
> 
> ...



no, aun no es suficiente. No se hace referencia a lo que paso en el telediario, lo vi ayer. Hablaban de mala organizacion, y de los aficionados.


----------



## max power (30 May 2022)

McLovin dijo:


> Es instinto y ADN. Lo llevan en la sangre
> En sus países de mierda no hay leyes ni moral, solo hacer lo que te salga de los huevos, aquí en Europa se limitan a hacer lo mismo, solo hay que ver cómo roban y atacan a la gente como si fuesen animales salvajes.
> 
> Todo esto se lo tenemos que agradecer a la multiculturalidad, al progresismo y a la izquierda. Las sociedades están atenazadas por lo políticamente correcto, si no estás a favor de la inmigración salvaje eres de extrema derecha. Hay que blanquear, proteger y pagarle un sueldo a las hordas de inmigrantes ILEGALES que invaden nuestros países e incluso a los no europeos y no blancos nacidos aquí. Estos infraseres salvajes lo saben y se envalentonan, saben que somos una sociedad débil, idiota, que siempre los va a proteger y por eso abusan y muerden la mano que LITERALMENTE les da de comer.
> ...



Claro que va a pasar.

Pero es que la mayoria de la poblacion ha votado eso.

Los demas somos fachas.

Pues que disfruten lo que los otros padecemos. Llevan años pidiendolo insistentemente.


----------



## Skywalker22 (30 May 2022)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> En el primer video vemos a unos aficionados, acceder ordenadamente al estadio. En el segundo a unos chicos recogiendo amablemente unas maletas que se caen de un autocar al que se le ha abierto una compuerta. Lo que no entiendo es porque el autocar no se detiene para que los amables chicos puedan meter las maletas en el maletero del que se han caido.



Porque algunos europeos-no digo que sea el caso de este conductor, que tal vez por despiste no vio al grupo de entregados y valientes solidarios intentando recoger las maletas que se caían- no valoran la multiculturalidad ni el inmenso esfuerzo que hacen los foráneos por facilitarnos el día a día, contribuir al progreso de Europa y pagarnos puntualmente las pensiones.


----------



## pacopalotes (30 May 2022)

pero si hasta los jugadores creo que habia 1 blanco en cada bando. De eso no hablais. Vuestros equipos ni siquiera son europeos.


----------



## McLovin (30 May 2022)

max power dijo:


> Claro que va a pasar.
> 
> Pero es que la mayoria de la poblacion ha votado eso.
> 
> ...




Lo que dices es cierto, pero hay un tema que sistemáticamente no se trata y estoy harto de decirlo, es muy sencillo:

El que ha votado esto SE JODE por haberlo votado.
El que NO ha votado esto TAMBIÉN SE JODE porque los otros lo han votado. Al final nos jodemos todos, los que votan inmigración descontrolada y los que no lo votan. O acaso tienes un carnet de no votante de izquierdas y lo enseñas cuando el moronegro te va a atacar o a violar a tu mujer y el moronegro dice "ah vale, estás protegido, me voy a por un podemita". NO. Por supuesto que no, esta mierda nos afecta a todos, votantes progres y no progres, nos jodemos TODOS.


----------



## eltonelero (30 May 2022)

Como dijeron en algún hilo, si llega a pasar una centésima parte en España siendo ladrones españoles o panchitos al dia siguiente tenemos titulares por medio mundo diciendo que en España no se pueden organizar eventos


----------



## Armero_Álvarez (30 May 2022)

PonteDeRodillas dijo:


> Tuve la desgracia de pisar la capital franchute el año pasado y daban ganas de llorar por como se ha vuelto mierda.
> 
> Yo había ido cuando a la torre todavía se podía entrar como cuando entras en cualquier parque de ciudad. Ahora parece Guantánamo y te tropiezas con los negros y sus putas mantas por fuera de los muros.
> 
> ...



Brutal y verídico. Lo he pensado muchas veces.
Todos esos etnianos, moros, negros, latinos haciendo lo que les viene en gana sin dar un palo al agua...
Viajas a una ciudad grande que te gustaría conocer, para garbear tranquilamente y disfrutar una escapadita...Y ESTÁS JUGÁNDOTE LA VIDA por culpa de estas alimañas a las que mantienen con tus impuestos (y ojo, mantenemos tb a los funcivagos de la canicía)

Todo esto se traduce en MENOS LIBERTAD para el currela : no poder ir a ciertos barrios, no salir de noche,
no pasear tranquilo, miedo al estar por zonas de pubs o en algún transporte público a esas manadas,,,

La solución ya sabemos la que es. Colgar a todos los políticos europeos y armar a los ciudadanos blancos.


----------



## pacopalotes (30 May 2022)

McLovin dijo:


> Lo que dices es cierto, pero hay un tema que sistemáticamente no se trata y estoy harto de decirlo, es muy sencillo:
> 
> El que ha votado esto SE JODE por haberlo votado.
> El que NO ha votado esto TAMBIÉN SE JODE porque los otros lo han votado. Al final nos jodemos todos, los que votan inmigración descontrolada y los que no lo votan. O acaso tienes un carnet de no votante de izquierdas y lo enseñas cuando el moronegro te va a atacar o a violar a tu mujer y el moronegro dice "ah vale, estás protegido, me voy a por un podemita". NO. Por supuesto que no, esta mierda nos afecta a todos, votantes progres y no progres, nos jodemos TODOS.



pidiendo firmitas para regularizar medio millon mas by the face sin requisitos estaban. Pasandolo por ciudades, parques, y hasta universidades. Esenciales - La oportunidad de una sociedad plural


----------



## Okjito (30 May 2022)

Jdo Europa necesita de dictadores como el comer e. Estoy dispuesto a renunciar a parte de mis libertades a cambio de varios dictadores. Francia y Alemania necesitan una dictadura como el comer. En España necesitamos un dictador que sea un muñeco de lo que digan los dictadores de francia y alemania


----------



## pacopalotes (30 May 2022)

Esenciales - La oportunidad de una sociedad plural


500 mil firmas  para 500 mil personas esenciales. La oportunidad de una sociedad plural.




esenciales.info


----------



## cacho_perro (30 May 2022)

Okjito dijo:


> Jdo Europa necesita de dictadores como el comer e. Estoy dispuesto a renunciar a parte de mis libertades a cambio de varios dictadores. Francia y Alemania necesitan una dictadura como el comer. En España necesitamos un dictador que sea un muñeco de lo que digan los dictadores de francia y alemania



Perfecto, y cuando supuestamente "contenga" a los inmigrantes y se le acaben los enemigos, ahora ese dictador decidirá quitarte de enmedio a ti o tu familia porque tienes 1/8 de sangre mestisssa o porque no eres "suficientemente español", nadie te defenderá y luego vendrán los lloros....

Pasan las décadas y los millenials con tanta tecnología sois igual de GILIPOLLAS o más que las anteriores generaciones.... es lo que tiene ser un analfabeto funcional que no conoce la historia, la LOGSE está haciendo pvta madre su trabajo de hacer generaciones cada vez más estúpidas


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 May 2022)

max power dijo:


> Claro que va a pasar.
> 
> Pero es que la mayoria de la poblacion ha votado eso.
> 
> ...



la mayoría de la población de Francia ya no es francesa .

Se han encargado que tengan derecho a voto todos los enemigos que han traído durante décadas.

Si en 1975 cuando murió Franco hace 50 años ( trasládese a cualquier otro país europeo ) si en España había 35 millones de Españoles.
- si han muerto desde la fecha una media de 400.000 españoles da un total de 20 millones de españoles muertos
- si se sabe con certeza que desde la fecha las mujeres no han tenido una media de dos hijos para reemplazar a sus padres ni sucederá ...

- todo el exceso de población hasta 48 millones son extranjeros. Y eso que las cifras son falsas ya que hay millones de extranjeros sin papeles.
cuando vas por la calle tus ojos no te engañan además nunca han ocultado el gran reemplazo.

- ¿ por qué lo hacen ? disfrazado de justificaciones absurdas de la agenda 2030 simplemente hay una invasión englobada en el expansionismo islámico dirigido por los multimillonarios del planeta . No es casualidad que la hija de Bill Gates se haya casado con el hijo de un millonario islamista . si no lo hizo por guapo ni por necesidad de dinero ¿ cuántos en esa familia son musulmanes ?

- no es casualidad el apoteósico recibimiento al emir de Qatar y que sea allí donde se ha ido a refugiar el criminal de Juan Carlos.

- El establishment español/europeo está completamente corrupto y lleno de traidores. 









Merkel reitera que el islam y los musulmanes son "parte" de Alemania | DW | 21.03.2018


La canciller alemana, Angela Merkel, reiteró que el islam y los musulmanes "son parte" de su país, terciando en debate sobre la identidad cultural de Alemania y contradiciendo a su ministro del Interior, Horst Seehofer.




www.dw.com

















Al margen de micropucherazos y pucherazos descarados.

El hecho de que en España también puedan votar los subnormales y que a este colectivo se le compre su voto a través de estratagemas es un micropucherazo.
De la misma manera que crear una identidad de las parafilias y luego comprar su voto para protegerlas .

Algo así como ofrecer cocaína barata a los cocainómanos para que voten a esa opción que ellos saben más permisiva .

Lógicamente sólo debería poder votar aquellos CONTRIBUYENTES que se preocupasen del progreso de un país y tuviesen una probada trayectoria que así lo confirmase .

Lo que pasa en Europa no pasa en ningún otro país del mundo ni de la historia. Para que te den la nacionalidad en los países árabes o Japón o China ... para poder abrir un negocio ... para comprar una casa o cualquier otra propiedad .... son innumerables las condiciones disuasorias.


----------



## Esflinter (30 May 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> Se inicia el partido 40 minutos más tarde por el caos en la calle.
> Hordas de barbaros asaltan a seguidores británicos y españoles.
> Aterrorizados, robados y agredidos por bandas de delincuentes.
> Se rozó el drama. Noche caótica. Anarquismo puro.
> ...



Que agonías eres


----------



## casaire (30 May 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Tu conoces Paris??? Pues es todo una zona metropolitana donde el qie no es de allí se va de un sitio a otro sin ni enterarse, además no creas que Paris centro está mejor, toda Francia da asco.
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
> Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.



Barrio de Belleville- Mènilmontant en PARIS hace 15 años. Yo estudiante de francés y viviendo en una pensión al lado del cementerio de Pére Lachaise ..... 2 meses y en verano... Un zoco de Túnez más higiénico que todo el barrio. El metro un asco... 40 grados y olor a cuero .. Moros por la Avenida Gambetta esperando el maná , negros como salidos de una tribu de África en edificios ruinosos. La mierda en las calles se pudría del calor húmedo de París.... Y os hablo de hace 15 años¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡. En esos 2 meses descubrí lo que es la decadencia de Francia , pues en España no habían tantos magrebíes y negros como ahora.... Ahora ya , después de 15 años vivo la decadencia de España.
Que por cierto..Belleville- Mènilmontant es PARÍS¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Okjito (30 May 2022)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Perfecto, y cuando supuestamente "contenga" a los inmigrantes y se le acaben los enemigos, ahora ese dictador decidirá quitarte de enmedio a ti o tu familia porque tienes 1/8 de sangre mestisssa o porque no eres "suficientemente español", nadie te defenderá y luego vendrán los lloros....
> 
> Pasan las décadas y los millenials con tanta tecnología sois igual de GILIPOLLAS o más que las anteriores generaciones.... es lo que tiene ser un analfabeto funcional que no conoce la historia, la LOGSE está haciendo pvta madre su trabajo de hacer generaciones cada vez más estúpidas



Si hubieras vivido varios años en Francia como he hecho yo (sal de tu pueblo paleto), entenderías porque al frances medio Lepen hasta le parece socialista jaja. La LOGSE solo ha enseñado progresismo...es asqueroro universidad y colegios ahora mismo. pero bueno ya violaran a tu hermana...o te abriran la cabeza a tí...es cuesiton de tiempo nada mas


----------



## Juan Niebla (30 May 2022)

garrulos del furbo Vs moromierdas 


ME NUTREEEEEEEE ¡ ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## casaire (30 May 2022)

Imposible.... van en manadas. A unos chicos de más de 1,80 les empujaron por detrás una horda de megrabíes y les rociaron con gas pimineta..Lo han dicho en la COPE.. No pudieron hacer nada , son como las hienas... Les robaron y los dejaron tirados y estos no pudieron ni lavarse los ojos por que allí cierran los comercios a primera hora para no ser desvalijados.


----------



## cacho_perro (30 May 2022)

Okjito dijo:


> Si hubieras vivido varios años en Francia como he hecho yo (sal de tu pueblo paleto), entenderías porque al frances medio Lepen hasta le parece socialista jaja. La LOGSE solo ha enseñado progresismo...es asqueroro universidad y colegios ahora mismo. pero bueno ya violaran a tu hermana...o te abriran la cabeza a tí...es cuesiton de tiempo nada mas



Si hubieras vivido una dictadura, verías que es ligeramente más jodido cuando es el mismo Estado a través de sus fuerzas de seguridad o sus "simpatizantes" los que violan a tu hermana o te abren la cabeza a ti porque simplemente les sale del nabo con cualquier excusa... y eso tiene peor solución, no se si te llega la mononeurona para comprenderlo.... una pista: no habrá Justicia que te defienda.... efectivamente la des-educación está haciendo su trabajo y tú eres el mejor ejemplo


----------



## Juan Niebla (30 May 2022)

TENDRIAN QUE HABERLE HECHO UN TARRAKUSH A LA PERIODISTA DE LA SECTA


----------



## McLovin (30 May 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> pidiendo firmitas para regularizar medio millon mas by the face sin requisitos estaban. Pasandolo por ciudades, parques, y hasta universidades. Esenciales - La oportunidad de una sociedad plural




Esto es tremendo...solo con leer lo que dice el primer párrafo de esa web:

*"En España vivimos más de 500 mil personas extranjeras en situación administrativa irregular."..*. PUES QUE VUELVAN A SU PUTO PAÍS. Así de sencillo. ¿Qué parte no entienden?

Dicen en la web que desempeñan "trabajos esenciales"....si? ¿En serio? A ver, quiero verlo, que lo demuestren. Si tienen trabajo tienen nómina y contrato y por lo tanto pueden acceder a la sanidad y a un alquiler....espera ...un momento....


......


...estoy haciendo tiempo hasta que pase puntual el progre gilipodemita de las 12:00 diciendo lo de los empresarioh palilleroh que los tienen esclavizaos sin seguridad social y sin contrato....(a todos....a los 500.000...)

Si no se fletasen barcos para ir a recoger inmigrantes ilegales para traerlos aquí y si no se facilitase la entrada de menas y de todo África, no habría 500.000 personas en "situación irregular"....lo que es irregular es que se facilite su entrada en el país hasta el punto de ser una invasión. Lo que es irregular es que las fronteras hayan dejado de existir y los Gobiernos, no importa de qué ideología, protejan a muerte al inmigrante ilegal.


----------



## socrates99 (30 May 2022)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Si hubieras vivido una dictadura, verías que es ligeramente más jodido cuando es el mismo Estado a través de sus fuerzas de seguridad o sus "simpatizantes" los que violan a tu hermana o te abren la cabeza a ti porque simplemente les sale del nabo con cualquier excusa... y eso tiene peor solución, no se si te llega la mononeurona para comprenderlo.... una pista: no habrá Justicia que te defienda.... efectivamente la des-educación está haciendo su trabajo y tú eres el mejor ejemplo



En una dictadura comunista


----------



## BeKinGo (30 May 2022)

Africancia para los africanceses.
El movil es de quien lo manga
Viene el equipo blanco, osea racista fachirulo, a vacilarnos?
Pocas os hemos dao, a la próxima traer mas pasta.​


----------



## Kovaliov (30 May 2022)

Para que haya guerra civil la parte contraria tiene que estar lo suficientemente estructurada políticamente para que pueda organizar un ejército capaz de enfrentarse a la otra parte, o reclutar a una facción significativa del ejército existente, como vemos en Ucrania o vimos en España. De otra manera, lo que hay es un golpe de estado con la subsiguiente represión, más o menos salvaje.

Pero que el problema se puede resolver, no hay duda, porque las fuerzas son infinitamente desiguales a favor del estado. Y esto es lo que ocurrirá y lo que se persigue. Es el objetivo de la élite que creó este problema. Implantar la dictadura globalista utilizando a las masas de inmigrantes embrutecidos, que serán eliminados cuando el objetivo sea cumplido.

Todo está escrito por el profeta houllebecq.


----------



## aris (30 May 2022)




----------



## Andr3ws (30 May 2022)

Lo importante es parar la Superliga.


----------



## cacho_perro (30 May 2022)

socrates99 dijo:


> En una dictadura comunista



La que sea. A ver si te crees que las otras son mejores, figura... o igual sí lo crees y eres otro pvto analfabeto de la LOGSE con el cerebro igual de carcomido


----------



## DOM + (30 May 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> TENGO ENTENDIDO QUE EN AUSTRIA TIENEN A LOS MORONEGROS A RAYA. ES CIERTO?



No puedo hablar de Austria al no haber estado personalmente.


----------



## politicodemadreputa (30 May 2022)

Vox deberia poner estos videos en su web, en sus mitines,... y preguntar si esa es la España que queremos.


----------



## Jotagb (30 May 2022)

Esto es el plan de Soros una sociedad abierta sin fronteras y lo mejor es que aquí tenemos al enemigo en cada también que es Antonio Sánchez al igual que ellos con macron y otros gobiernos de Europa, son los tentáculos de Soros para sus planes.


----------



## lakota (30 May 2022)

Entonces lo único que nos espera es seguir remando para que sigan trayendo más simios que paren y tienen obtienen la nacionalidad y viven de pagas? Que terminarán por convertir todas las ciudades europeas en estercoleros donde roban, violan y matan mientras tú te levantas todos los días para ir a trabajar a pagar impuestos. Es es el presente-futuro que nos espera?


----------



## K... (30 May 2022)

Piden una investigación ya que NO SABEN porqué ha ocurrido... 

Traducción: NO SE PODÍA DE SABER y vamos a gastar tu dinero para convencerte de que no es por lo que tú sabes.


----------



## Sietebailes (30 May 2022)

Es la reconquista, todo va sobre lo planeado,no se lo que os extraña.


----------



## Okjito (30 May 2022)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Si hubieras vivido una dictadura, verías que es ligeramente más jodido cuando es el mismo Estado a través de sus fuerzas de seguridad o sus "simpatizantes" los que violan a tu hermana o te abren la cabeza a ti porque simplemente les sale del nabo con cualquier excusa... y eso tiene peor solución, no se si te llega la mononeurona para comprenderlo.... una pista: no habrá Justicia que te defienda.... efectivamente la des-educación está haciendo su trabajo y tú eres el mejor ejemplo



jodo hueles a mugre socialista desde aquí. Putos progres de mierda...pero acaso no estás viendo lo que hace la multiculturalidad cuando sales a dar un simple paseo?


----------



## ahondador (30 May 2022)

Pues yo creo que los nuevos europeos han pasado miedo mientras saltaban la verja del estadio y eso no está siendo tenido en cuenta


----------



## Dosto (30 May 2022)

Ojo que lo que pasa en París lo tendremos en España en unos años. Estuve en Barcelona hace unos días y me recordó un viaje que hice a París en los 2000s. Un poco de justicia poética sera cuando se expandan por Madrid y empiecen a mudarse a las zonas progres.


----------



## ahondador (30 May 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Esto es el plan de Soros una sociedad abierta sin fronteras y lo mejor es que aquí tenemos al enemigo en cada también que es Antonio Sánchez al igual que ellos con macron y otros gobiernos de Europa, son los tentáculos de Soros para sus planes.



Nope. Soros quiere una sociedad violenta y desestructurada


----------



## Carrus Magníficus (30 May 2022)

Pardos pardeando.

Y los rojos justificando.


----------



## derepen (30 May 2022)

srandemonico dijo:


> Los franceses votando a Macrón, tampoco parecen los más inteligentes del mundo
> 
> Dios los cría y el viento los amontona.



Bueno, bueno, a estas alturas suponer que no hay pucherazo ya es mucho suponer.


----------



## Wasi (30 May 2022)

Mamad bien fuerte rojos, mamad verga argelina que es lo que os gusta, escorias


----------



## sorteos_follacabras (30 May 2022)

McLovin dijo:


> Lo que dices es cierto, pero hay un tema que sistemáticamente no se trata y estoy harto de decirlo, es muy sencillo:
> 
> El que ha votado esto SE JODE por haberlo votado.
> El que NO ha votado esto TAMBIÉN SE JODE porque los otros lo han votado. Al final nos jodemos todos, los que votan inmigración descontrolada y los que no lo votan. O acaso tienes un carnet de no votante de izquierdas y lo enseñas cuando el moronegro te va a atacar o a violar a tu mujer y el moronegro dice "ah vale, estás protegido, me voy a por un podemita". NO. Por supuesto que no, esta mierda nos afecta a todos, votantes progres y no progres, nos jodemos TODOS.



Cierto lo sufriremos todos, por eso la única forma es acabar con esa mayoría que ha votado eso, de cualquier manera ya sea convenciendo a los más cercanos y llegado el momento con sangre 

Eliminando una poca mayoría se acaba el problema


----------



## pacopalotes (30 May 2022)

McLovin dijo:


> Esto es tremendo...solo con leer lo que dice el primer párrafo de esa web:
> 
> *"En España vivimos más de 500 mil personas extranjeras en situación administrativa irregular."..*. PUES QUE VUELVAN A SU PUTO PAÍS. Así de sencillo. ¿Qué parte no entienden?
> 
> ...



Ojo, estos son los que no quieren dar palo para regularizar. Porque se dé buena tinta que es fácil. E


----------



## propileos (30 May 2022)

srandemonico dijo:


> Los franceses votando a Macrón, tampoco parecen los más inteligentes del mundo
> 
> Dios los cría y el viento los amontona.



No esta tan claro que los franceses votaran a Macron.


----------



## pacopalotes (30 May 2022)

McLovin dijo:


> Esto es tremendo...solo con leer lo que dice el primer párrafo de esa web:
> 
> *"En España vivimos más de 500 mil personas extranjeras en situación administrativa irregular."..*. PUES QUE VUELVAN A SU PUTO PAÍS. Así de sencillo. ¿Qué parte no entienden?
> 
> ...



Hay muchos más irregulares que esos. Que son más espabilaos y se mueven para que lea den los papeles. No es tan difícil. Aún así, no es de recibo dar papeles como se están dando, pero se ve que les parece poco


----------



## Sinface ni falta que hace (30 May 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


>



Hay que ser comprensivos .. la paguita francesa de fina de mes no había llegado aún.


----------



## pacopalotes (30 May 2022)

McLovin dijo:


> Esto es tremendo...solo con leer lo que dice el primer párrafo de esa web:
> 
> *"En España vivimos más de 500 mil personas extranjeras en situación administrativa irregular."..*. PUES QUE VUELVAN A SU PUTO PAÍS. Así de sencillo. ¿Qué parte no entienden?
> 
> ...



NUESTRO PAIS NUESTRO PAIS NUESTRO PAIS NUESTRO PAIS


----------



## Jotagb (30 May 2022)

Karl Popper - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org




Este fue su profesor, le adictrino en las creencias de un mundo libre, sin fronteras, con la misma lengua y el mismo gobierno. Justamente lo que nos está pasando.
Casualidad tú crees?
Los moros también son víctimas de este bárbaro que no pueden hacer la vida en sus países de origen.


----------



## Orgelmeister (30 May 2022)

Martin Leon dijo:


> Por suerte son tan extremadamente subnormales que proclaman a los cuatro vientos "Francia no es de los franceses"
> Son tan, tan retrasaditos los pobres, que no comprenden que sin franceses se morirían todos de hambre o asesinados entre ellos en un par de meses.



Si si. Pero ya van teniendo razón. Y cada día un poco más.


----------



## Orgelmeister (30 May 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Los medios son directamente complices. los primeros en ser colgados de una soga, deberian ir a la carcel por mentir , ocultando a los criminales, eso se llama encubrimiento de un delito.



Si te roban, eres "partícipe de un robo..."

La polla.


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (30 May 2022)

lakota dijo:


> Entonces lo único que nos espera es seguir remando para que sigan trayendo más simios que paren y tienen obtienen la nacionalidad y viven de pagas? Que terminarán por convertir todas las ciudades europeas en estercoleros donde roban, violan y matan mientras tú te levantas todos los días para ir a trabajar a pagar impuestos. Es es el presente-futuro que nos espera?



Si


----------



## Jotagb (30 May 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Karl Popper - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He citado a quien no tocaba, este foro es una puta basura que falla más que una escopeta de feria. He comentado al que me ha citado y se ve que se ha marcado otro, ya me ha pasada varias veces. Vaya basura de foro.


----------



## Chortina de Humo (30 May 2022)

Pues estan exactamente como han elegido estar. Por que se sorprenden?    

La gente que vota se supone que es adulta, no leen los programas?


----------



## bocadRillo (30 May 2022)

Chortina de Humo dijo:


> La gente que vota se supone que es adulta, no leen los programas?



no


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 May 2022)




----------



## kabeljau (30 May 2022)

El único salvaje bueno era el Pepito, el que estaba disecado en el museo de Figueras con su lanza y su taparrabos. Que, claro, por esas cosas que pasan , pues lo devolvieron al África y le pagaron el entierro y todo. Pero la gente, cuando iba a los museos catalanes (ahora yo no voy por motivos sexuales, que no me sale de loscojones), pues, eso, que se quedaban los niños mirando al Pepito. Era el mejor de ellos y no daba la lata como esos de ahora. Ahora, los salvajes los traen los marxistas para que ataquen al contribuyente, nunca a ellos ya que tienen a 25 o 26 guardias civiles haciendo de portera en su casa. Tampoco atacan al maricón Marilascra ni a su marida, que están en eso de meter pasta en Panamá, por lo que pueda pasar.


----------



## Pollepolle (30 May 2022)

Dosto dijo:


> Ojo que lo que pasa en París lo tendremos en España en unos años. Estuve en Barcelona hace unos días y me recordó un viaje que hice a París en los 2000s. Un poco de justicia poética sera cuando se expandan por Madrid y empiecen a mudarse a las zonas progres.



En Madrid ya estan. Lo que pasa que no son moronegros, son bandas de latinkings y ñetas que distribuyen la farinha de Feijoo.


----------



## cacho_perro (30 May 2022)

Okjito dijo:


> jodo hueles a mugre socialista desde aquí. Putos progres de mierda...pero acaso no estás viendo lo que hace la multiculturalidad cuando sales a dar un simple paseo?



Hueles a facha analfabeto que apesta a kilómetros... acaso no ves que el remedio es peor que la enfermedad? Nop, me parece que es pedir mucho


----------



## Pollepolle (30 May 2022)

kabeljau dijo:


> El único salvaje bueno era el Pepito, el que estaba disecado en el museo de Figueras con su lanza y su taparrabos. Que, claro, por esas cosas que pasan , pues lo devolvieron al África y le pagaron el entierro y todo. Pero la gente, cuando iba a los museos catalanes (ahora yo no voy por motivos sexuales, que no me sale de loscojones), pues, eso, que se quedaban los niños mirando al Pepito. Era el mejor de ellos y no daba la lata como esos de ahora. Ahora, los salvajes los traen los marxistas para que ataquen al contribuyente, nunca a ellos ya que tienen a 25 o 26 guardias civiles haciendo de portera en su casa. Tampoco atacan al maricón Marilascra ni a su marida, que están en eso de meter pasta en Panamá, por lo que pueda pasar.



Las bandas de moronegros tampoco atacan los mitines de Bocs. Parece que Soros tiene bien controlados a todos para seguir meandose bien a gusto en la boca de los fachas jajjajajajajajaja


----------



## ferrys (30 May 2022)

Que nadie se preocupe que se toma nota y la próxima final se jugará en Marsella o Bruselas.


----------



## Pollepolle (30 May 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Que nadie se preocupe que se toma nota y la próxima final se jugará en Marsella o Bruselas.



O en Madrid para que los "nous madrileños" los reciban con los machetes en alto.


----------



## JoseII (30 May 2022)

Aquí os dejo las llamadas de los aficionados que fueron









Herrera en COPE (30/05/2022) - 10h


Herrera en COPE es el programa que más crece de la radio española. Está dirigido por el comunicador mejor valorado, Carlos Herrera. (30/05/2022) - 10h




www.cope.es


----------



## gester (30 May 2022)

Arístides dijo:


> Pensaba que era Madrid pero luego he visto que sólo eran moros, para ser Madrid le faltan senegaleses arrasando el centro y tiroteos a plena luz del día, así que en ese suburbio parisino no están mal del todo.
> 
> A esto nos llevan las políticas progres, Madrid también está perdida y lo mismo pasará con el resto de capitales españolas si no se para esto.
> 
> ...



Si buscas el listado de las ayudas concedidas al alquiler en la comunidad de Madrid, te da un soponcio.


----------



## Vengerberg (30 May 2022)

París ahora mismo da ganas de llorar. Fui en los años 90 y era el paraíso, pero regresé hace 3 y os juro que no sabía si estaba en Francia o en Senegal. Y en todos los trabajos de cara al público fueras donde fueras: hotel, cafeterías, restaurantes, tiendas, museos, monumentos, Eurodisney.... en TODOS los sitios, mayoría de empleados negros. Otra cosa es que en X monumento o local también hubiera algún empleado blanco, pero siempre eran más los negros, con diferencia, y repito que no vi un solo edificio o establecimiento público donde mínimo no hubiera un negro trabajando. Moros también veías, pero lo de los negros era demencial tanto en las calles como en los trabajos. Y para 4 blancos que veía, la mayoría eran turistas. Me quedé en SHOCK respecto a la primera vez que fui. Es que no ves tantos negros ni en África. A Saint Denis ni subí, y me quedé con ganas de visitar su catedral donde están enterrados los reyes de Francia. Pero si las zonas "bien" ya estaban como estaban, como para ir a Saint Denis.

No digo que un negro no pueda trabajar, pero lo que tiene París es una INVASIÓN. Semejante cantidad de negros no era ni remotamente normal. Si estás en Congo o en Namibia vale, pero en París????.

Luego por el contrario, hace poco fui a Roma y nada que ver. Veías negros y moros, pero ni punto de comparación con París. Y en los monumentos y museos, y también hotel y restaurantes, todos los empleados eran blancos. Me sorprendió pues esperaba París II o peor, pero mira, no.


----------



## astur_burbuja (30 May 2022)

Lo de la moronegrada en Francia e Inglaterra es un karma histórico de libro.


----------



## kabeljau (30 May 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Las bandas de moronegros tampoco atacan los mitines de Bocs. Parece que Soros tiene bien controlados a todos para seguir meandose bien a gusto en la boca de los fachas jajjajajajajajaja



Si vives en Cataluña date una vuelta por Granollers y Canovellas, también por Martorell, y Vic, y te vas a dar cuenta de lo que es morolandia y negrolandia. Todo eso traído por el maricón que el mafioso Pujol mandó a Marruecolandia para traer moros a Cataluña que no supieran el español; no quería iberoamericanos que ya venían con la lengua española. Ahora ya están todos esos y cuando rezan con el culo en pompa no miran para Sitges. Tampoco para Borjas Blancas.


----------



## Patito Feo (30 May 2022)




----------



## Otrasvidas (30 May 2022)

Como los Estados no sólo se niegan a proporcionar protección contra esta bazofia social, sino que están agravando cada día más la situación, me temo que otros tendrán que ser los que tomen las riendas en ese sentido. Luego vendrán los lloros, claro.


----------



## Von Rudel (30 May 2022)

Este es el futuro de Europa.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 May 2022)




----------



## Chortina de Humo (30 May 2022)

bocadRillo dijo:


> no



No si ya...era retorica 
En fin que disfruten mucho. Proximamente aqui


----------



## Sr Julian (30 May 2022)

Los siguientes, Caspaluñeee y los Ascos.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (30 May 2022)

Operación CABALLO DE TROYA en Europa.

*Inicializando Fase 2.................. 95% completado.*

sus vais a cagar. Es inevitable.


----------



## Terminus (30 May 2022)

Burrocracia dijo:


> Hace unos años con los hooligans ingleses toda esa gentuza ni se hubiera acercado ,los del Liverpool arrasarían con Saint Denis de manera facil



Ahí estaba la policía para pegar a los ingleses y españoles que se atrevieran a plantar cara a los moros


----------



## astur_burbuja (30 May 2022)

Burrocracia dijo:


> Hace unos años con los hooligans ingleses toda esa gentuza ni se hubiera acercado ,los del Liverpool arrasarían con Saint Denis de manera facil



Eran de nuestra quinta. Lo que hacian, lo hacian en el mundo real.

Las nuevas generaciones hablan y hablan y hablan en Redes. Pero nada de nada.


----------



## -Alexia- (30 May 2022)

srandemonico dijo:


> Los franceses votando a Macrón, tampoco parecen los más inteligentes del mundo
> 
> Dios los cría y el viento los amontona.



¿Pero de verdad crees aún que los resultados de las elecciones tienen que ver con lo que la gente vota de verdad?
¿no te ha quedado claro el percal aún?


----------



## -Alexia- (30 May 2022)

Martin Leon dijo:


> Los franceses son igual de gilipollas que nosotros. Los de arriba han decidido soltar la moronegrada en Europa y los telecreyentes no espabilan.



*PANCHO*moronegrada en nuestro caso, no hay que olvidar que nosotros lo tenemos por partida triple.
Los cobrisos y sus países estercolero, no se salva ni uno.
Y si tienes dudas pregunta a la policia sobre las bandas panchíticas que vas a alucinar.


----------



## Akira. (30 May 2022)

magnificent dijo:


> Jajajajajajajajaja
> 
> A disfrutar
> 
> ...



Es verdad, no paran de blanquearlo todo, diciendo eso de que era un barrio conflictivo.


----------



## Taxis. (30 May 2022)

Me habían parecido imágenes de Cataluña...


----------



## lacg9 (30 May 2022)

los españoles sois unos malvados por traer negros a america , ahora los negros de mierda aka colombianos , venezolanos invaden Peru, Chile, Bolivia gracias españoles por traer mierda , el gran reemplazo es real quieren reemplazar a los indigenas con negros de mierda , maldigo a los globalistas hijos de puta


----------



## romeoalfa (30 May 2022)

nosotros seguimos el mismo camino, en la plaza del Tossal en Valencia, pleno casco antiguo, manadas de moronegros que viven de ocupas por los alrededores estan 24 horas al acecho de turistas para robarles al descuido y si son sorprendidos a puñetazos


----------



## Burrocracia (30 May 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Eran de nuestra quinta. Lo que hacian, lo hacian en el mundo real.
> 
> Las nuevas generaciones hablan y hablan y hablan en Redes. Pero nada de nada.



Depende ,te aseguro que si el sábado jugase por ejemplo El Legia de Varsovia por allí no se acercaban los moritos rateros si acaso al primer grupo llevaría tal paliza que se correría la voz y se quedarían en sus casitas rezando cara a la meca .


----------



## vinavil (30 May 2022)

Martin Leon dijo:


> Los franceses son igual de gilipollas que nosotros. Los de arriba han decidido soltar la moronegrada en Europa y los telecreyentes no espabilan.





He mirado algunos periódicos franceses para ver qué coño decían y ni aparece la noticia.


----------



## -Alexia- (30 May 2022)

romeoalfa dijo:


> nosotros seguimos el mismo camino, en la plaza del Tossal en Valencia, pleno casco antiguo, manadas de moronegros que viven de ocupas por los alrededores estan 24 horas al acecho de turistas para robarles al descuido y si son sorprendidos a puñetazos



*PANCHO*moronegros, habla bien. ¨Pregúntale a la policía qué opina de las bandas panchíticas, ya verás ya como se las gastan los cobrisos, con razón tienen los estercoleros de países que tienen.


----------



## Demi Grante (30 May 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


>



Espera, que esto es propaganda de odio, que @xicomalo ya nos advirtió de ello en un hilo.


----------



## Sardónica (30 May 2022)

Martin Leon dijo:


> Por suerte son tan extremadamente subnormales que proclaman a los cuatro vientos "Francia no es de los franceses"
> Son tan, tan retrasaditos los pobres, que no comprenden que sin franceses se morirían todos de hambre o asesinados entre ellos en un par de meses.
> 
> Su destino es PERDER, porque o habrá una reacción y serán todos expulsados y por tanto perderán o no habrá una reacción, en cuyo caso Europa será África y también perderán. En este último caso nosotros perderemos con ellos. Quedará quizás en ese escenario el éste de Europa, donde les recibirán con ametralladoras y dejarán pasar sólo a unos pocos europeos: a los ricos y a los que tengan formación.
> ...



CI de media africano es 58.
NO ES BROMA.


----------



## Saco de papas (30 May 2022)

Lo bueno es que ahora los veran los de bcn y harán igual


----------



## romeoalfa (30 May 2022)

En Francia hay barrios que ya no entra ni la policía….y en esos barrios casualmente se come poco cerdo


----------



## wysiwyg (30 May 2022)

Teofrasto dijo:


> Es que esto ya no lo arregla ningún gobierno. ¿ Como expulsas de Francia a 20 millones de moronegros , muchos nacidos allí? Imposible vuelta atras



No, no tiene solución. Aquí se expulso a los moriscos pero siendo realistas a día de hoy eso seria absolutamente imposible.

Francia no publica datos de nacimientos por raza. Pero circulaba un mapa por ahi donde se indicaba el porcentaje de nacidos con un síndrome de noseque (o algo así, no recuerdo que) que solo afecta a los moros y los negros. Salia que en zona de Paris mas del 80% de la población es de origen norteafricano o subsahariano.

Esto lo vamos a ver nosotros, no falta mucho para que los franceses sean minoría en Francia. Va a ser un absoluto caos.


----------



## pacopalotes (30 May 2022)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Perfecto, y cuando supuestamente "contenga" a los inmigrantes y se le acaben los enemigos, ahora ese dictador decidirá quitarte de enmedio a ti o tu familia porque tienes 1/8 de sangre mestisssa o porque no eres "suficientemente español", nadie te defenderá y luego vendrán los lloros....
> 
> Pasan las décadas y los millenials con tanta tecnología sois igual de GILIPOLLAS o más que las anteriores generaciones.... es lo que tiene ser un analfabeto funcional que no conoce la historia, la LOGSE está haciendo pvta madre su trabajo de hacer generaciones cada vez más estúpidas



ola tienes pagita?








Esenciales - La oportunidad de una sociedad plural


500 mil firmas  para 500 mil personas esenciales. La oportunidad de una sociedad plural.




esenciales.info


----------



## pacopalotes (30 May 2022)

romeoalfa dijo:


> nosotros seguimos el mismo camino, en la plaza del Tossal en Valencia, pleno casco antiguo, manadas de moronegros que viven de ocupas por los alrededores estan 24 horas al acecho de turistas para robarles al descuido y si son sorprendidos a puñetazos



coño valencia tambien?


----------



## ProfeInsti (30 May 2022)

* 
El Imperio Romano era mucho mejor que los bárbaros y sin embargo cayó....! *


----------



## pacopalotes (30 May 2022)

Sardónica dijo:


> CI de media africano es 58.
> NO ES BROMA.



mentira...


----------



## Lovecraf (30 May 2022)

Uno de los que se coló en la final de la Champions alardea en sus vídeos de pegar tiros en Siria


El Ministro del Interior de Francia, Gérald Darmanin, ya ha pedido un informe a la policía sobre el supuesto viaje a Siria de este joven




www.vozpopuli.com


----------



## pacopalotes (30 May 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> *
> El Imperio Romano era mucho mejor que los bárbaros y sin embargo cayó....! *



claro porque se volvieron unos degenerados. Cualquier parecido con la realidad es pura coincidencia


----------



## Lovecraf (30 May 2022)




----------



## pacopalotes (30 May 2022)

la envidia, que es mu mala.


----------



## Chorche (30 May 2022)

Paris: la ciudad del terror.

Hoy me dice un compañero francés que siente vergüenza... "Honte". Me da pena...


----------



## El Lonchafinista (30 May 2022)

Lovecraf dijo:


> Uno de los que se coló en la final de la Champions alardea en sus vídeos de pegar tiros en Siria
> 
> 
> El Ministro del Interior de Francia, Gérald Darmanin, ya ha pedido un informe a la policía sobre el supuesto viaje a Siria de este joven
> ...



Primo de Benzemá


----------



## acm1970 (30 May 2022)

Hermes Trismegisto dijo:


> La television y las autoridades francesas diciendo que la culpa es de los aficionados ingleses.
> 
> Esto significa tanto.
> 
> ...



No han perdido la razón, saben muy bien lo que hacen (lo cual es peor)


----------



## Boba Fet II (30 May 2022)

Sacado de voz populi:




Es tremendo el artículo.Es tremendo lo que ocurre en las ciudades de la vieja Europa plagada de políticos bien pagados con sus cochazos,cientos de escoltas y refugiados en sus bunkeres,echando la culpa a los hooligans,a la posición o a lo primero que se les ocurre,sin asumir la mas mínima responsabilidad.Repartiendo "subvenciones" a mansalva y no ver la delincuencia y la corrupción que impera por doquier,por todos lados y a todo nivel.


*Lucy*
30/05/2022 a las 14:38
Existe un problema también con los autobuses. Ningún conductor quiere ir a los barrios conflictivos. Como respuesta se ha contratado a extremistas islámicos para llevar el autobús. El problema es que no pueden hablar con mujeres, es decir si una colega conductora intenta hablar con el nuevo conductor, no es escuchada. Si una mujer ha conducido antes, ellos no pueden tocar el volante porque es impuro.
En los lugares de descanso de los conductores, han prohibido la entrada a las mujeres. Etc.
Si usted necesita más información, todo está en la revista francesa l,obs y también hay testimonios en Youtube de conductoras francesas quejándose de la impunidad de estos individuos.


----------



## Fauna iberica (30 May 2022)

El malestar debe ser ya tal generalizado que hasta un numeroso grupo de militares, bien es verdad que la mayoría en la reserva(cobardicas), ya hicieron no hace mucho un duro manifiesto, algo inédito en Francia.
Van ya tarde, y no se ve que más allá de pasquines quieran mover ficha.
Deberían haber actuado ya, pero están bien comprados por el sistema, son altos funcionarios que van en coche oficial y no van a mover un dedo, peto esto es síntoma del hartazgo que no se cómo va a terminar.








“Hablar de golpe de estado en Francia es de risa”


Es inquietante que en un país fundador de la Unión Europea, miembro permanente del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU y potencia nuclear, asome el fantasma del golpismo.




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## Camarlengolazo (30 May 2022)

romeoalfa dijo:


> nosotros seguimos el mismo camino, en la plaza del Tossal en Valencia, pleno casco antiguo, manadas de moronegros



A vosotros no os vendrá mal nutrición moronegra 5 o 6 años cabrones.
Los españoles llevamos limpiando vuestros desmanes mucho tiempo,sarracenos.
Una vez recuperada la humildad y la nobleza qué heredasteis de antiguos reinos,abrazaremos con gusto el cambio.


----------



## ProfeInsti (30 May 2022)

Son las consecuencias del globalismo.
Sólo a los políticos torpes se les ocurre meter a desconocidos a su casa.
Les dieron alimentación y pagas gratis.
Convirtieron Europa en una fábrica de extranjeros haraganes.
Y se olvidaron de que la ociosidad es madre de todos los vicios.


----------



## Marchamaliano (30 May 2022)

inteño dijo:


> Joder parecen los Uruk-hai.



No lo parecen, lo son.


----------



## Fauna iberica (30 May 2022)

wysiwyg dijo:


> No, no tiene solución. Aquí se expulso a los moriscos pero siendo realistas a día de hoy eso seria absolutamente imposible.
> 
> Francia no publica datos de nacimientos por raza. Pero circulaba un mapa por ahi donde se indicaba el porcentaje de nacidos con un síndrome de noseque (o algo así, no recuerdo que) que solo afecta a los moros y los negros. Salia que en zona de Paris mas del 80% de la población es de origen norteafricano o subsahariano.
> 
> Esto lo vamos a ver nosotros, no falta mucho para que sean minoría en Francia. Va a ser un absoluto caos.



Imposible?. Si esto de verdad perjudicará a las élites extractivas, a los que mueven los hilos que gobiernan los países te aseguro que ya lo hubieran solucionado, y por cualquier método, ninguna duda.
Los estados tiene fuerza y medios para imponerse a cualquiera que se les ponga por delante.
Si no lo hacen es porque no les da la gana.


----------



## wysiwyg (30 May 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Imposible?. Si esto de verdad perjudicará a las élites extractivas, a los que mueven los hilos que gobiernan los países te aseguro que ya lo hubieran solucionado, y por cualquier método, ninguna duda.
> Los estados tiene fuerza y medios para imponerse a cualquiera que se les ponga por delante.
> Si no lo hacen es porque no les da la gana.



Las élites viven en mansiones con muros, islas lejanas y lugares bien protegidos.

Una ministra socialista de ZP criticaba la valla de Melilla mientras ella vivía en una urbanización privada amurallada con seguridad las 24 horas.

No te preocupes que no les va a afectar.


----------



## maromo (30 May 2022)




----------



## capitán almeida (30 May 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


>



La culpa es de Putin que quiere acabar con occidente


----------



## capitán almeida (30 May 2022)

maromo dijo:


> los putos progres contraatacan. Que va a ser eso de insinuar que al importar África tienes África….



No pillas la ironía...


----------



## Prophet (30 May 2022)

Eso les pasa a los aficionados por no llevar mascarilla y no ponerse un pin con la banderita de ucrania. En algo les habremos fallado. Contra el racismo más inmigración, más integración y más paguitas tenemos que deconstruir nuestros privilegios como sociedad heteropatriarcal machirulopresora blanca. 

Allahu akbar.


----------



## Glaucón (30 May 2022)

Todavía queda alguno con cojones.


----------



## Azrael_II (30 May 2022)

Glaucón dijo:


> Todavía queda alguno con cojones.



Podía haber muerto


----------



## Von Rudel (30 May 2022)

maromo dijo:


> los putos progres contraatacan. Que va a ser eso de insinuar que al importar África tienes África….



Eso no se lo traga ni Irene Montero, y esa trago hasta la lefa de rata chepuda.


----------



## Boker (30 May 2022)

Claro, claro, la culpa es del Liverpool, de Franco y de Marine Le Pen

Y quien diga que eso solo pasa en otros distritos y que no pasa París.... NO TIENE NI PUTA IDEA


----------



## cacho_perro (30 May 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> ola tienes pagita?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, y tú cuantos céntimos te dan por cada post racista/misogino/nacsi? Te llega para pagar la fibra de tu cuevadoritos?


----------



## Setapéfranses (30 May 2022)

maromo dijo:


> los putos progres contraatacan. Que va a ser eso de insinuar que al importar África tienes África….



Dioooo00000ssssss, es la versión del taxista marroquí de FC pero en versión charil.

P cierto no se lo cree ni ella. (esta gente no ha salido nunca de españa ni ha tratado con moros/negros)


----------



## snoopi (30 May 2022)

que se jodan. Lo bueno que ya atacan a la prensa


----------



## pacopalotes (30 May 2022)

Setapéfranses dijo:


> Dioooo00000ssssss, es la versión del taxista marroquí de FC pero en versión charil.
> 
> P cierto no se lo cree ni ella. (esta gente no ha salido nunca de españa ni ha tratado con moros/negros)



Jsjajsjajsjs


----------



## pacopalotes (30 May 2022)

cacho_perro dijo:


> No, y tú cuantos céntimos te dan por cada post racista/misogino/nacsi? Te llega para pagar la fibra de tu cuevadoritos?



Yo no céntimo segarro amego? Yo no roba tu pagita dame euro


----------



## romeoalfa (30 May 2022)

Solo hay algo que da mas asco que la moronegrada violadora y criminal….la progesía española que los defiende


----------



## cacho_perro (30 May 2022)

romeoalfa dijo:


> Solo hay algo que da mas asco que la moronegrada violadora y criminal….la progesía española que los defiende



A mi los que defienden poner una dictadura donde sea el Estado el criminal violador como solución fíjate tú... porque tiene peor solución más que nada. Hasta te pueden considerar a ti como candidato a ser FOLLADO Y APALEADO por no ser "suficientemente español" por mucho que berrees por las redes...


----------



## pacopalotes (30 May 2022)

cacho_perro dijo:


> A mi los que defienden poner una dictadura donde sea el Estado el criminal violador como solución fíjate tú... porque tiene peor solución más que nada. Hasta te pueden considerar a ti como candidato a ser FOLLADO Y APALEADO por no ser "suficientemente español" por mucho que berrees por las redes...



venga morito, a pastar


----------



## Antiglobalismo (30 May 2022)

Pero que aguafiestas sois. Están pagando pensiones solo que es que son un poco ruidosos trabajando.


----------



## pacopalotes (30 May 2022)

arriba tienes al morito progre protestando


----------



## Baubens2 (30 May 2022)

Madrid va a acabar así


----------



## Andreas Katsulas (30 May 2022)

maromo dijo:


>



Jojoojo, mas falso que un cumplido de Echenique.

Cuenta trollaca fijo.


----------



## ArmiArma (30 May 2022)

Desde el año pasado lo advirtieron








Militares en activo advierten de una guerra civil en Francia en una segunda tribuna pública


Un grupo de militares franceses en activo ha suscrito una tribuna en la que expresan su temor por la...




www.europapress.es


----------



## cacho_perro (30 May 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> venga morito, a pastar



Venga panchito ganacéntimos, a seguir ganándote la paguita de casapapis cuevadoritos a otro lado


----------



## cacho_perro (30 May 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> arriba tienes al morito progre protestando



Y abajo un panchito ganacéntimos que no sirve ni para trollear en condiciones, yo le recortaba la paga....


----------



## ArmiArma (30 May 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> YA HAY GENERALES FRANCESES MOROS? ESTÁN PERDIDOS.



A lo mejor los moros también se pelean entre ellos. Suelen pelearse bastante de hecho, y eso sin contar con lo que se peleen con los negros.

A veces tengo la impresión contraria, de que en un tiempo y con un número suficiente de blancos autóctonos, esa gente va a acabar matándose entre ellos.


----------



## lapetus (30 May 2022)

lascanteras723 dijo:


> Esto un día acabará con el ejército tomando el control del país. No va a haber ni urnas ni nada.



Si lo hacen será para represaliar a los españoles.
El ejército fue purgado con atentados de origen cuestionable al morir Franco, todo lo que hay en activo es servil al globalismo.


----------



## ArmiArma (30 May 2022)

magnificent dijo:


> Si se hubiera celebrado en San Petersburgo como tocaba ningún aficionado hubiera sido desplumado



Es verdad. Esto da para una conspiración, ojo.


----------



## ArmiArma (30 May 2022)

Arístides dijo:


> Pensaba que era Madrid pero luego he visto que sólo eran moros, para ser Madrid le faltan senegaleses arrasando el centro y tiroteos a plena luz del día, así que en ese suburbio parisino no están mal del todo.
> 
> A esto nos llevan las políticas progres, Madrid también está perdida y lo mismo pasará con el resto de capitales españolas si no se para esto.
> 
> ...



Cada vez que leo ese tipo de twitts con banderitas ucranianas me pregunto que tiene la gente en la cabeza....


----------



## brickworld (30 May 2022)

Jajajajajaja el puto cante hondo de los moros en Lavapiés???  

Vamos putitas progres seguid votando mierda que ya mismo me agencio la chilaba


----------



## Murnau (30 May 2022)

Martin Leon dijo:


> Por suerte son tan extremadamente subnormales que proclaman a los cuatro vientos "Francia no es de los franceses"
> Son tan, tan retrasaditos los pobres, que no comprenden que sin franceses se morirían todos de hambre o asesinados entre ellos en un par de meses.
> 
> Su destino es PERDER, porque o habrá una reacción y serán todos expulsados y por tanto perderán o no habrá una reacción, en cuyo caso Europa será África y también perderán. En este último caso nosotros perderemos con ellos. Quedará quizás en ese escenario el éste de Europa, donde les recibirán con ametralladoras y dejarán pasar sólo a unos pocos europeos: a los ricos y a los que tengan formación.
> ...



Yo elijo las ametralladoras del este gracias, los hijos de puta que han provocado esto, no merecen salvación ninguna.


----------



## Murnau (30 May 2022)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Vox deberia poner estos videos en su web, en sus mitines,... y preguntar si esa es la España que queremos.



Que decepción os váis a llevar, están todos en el mismo equipo. Si votásemos masivamente en blanco, nulo o incluso no votar conseguiríamos algo mejor.


----------



## Orooo (30 May 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> Alguien en algún lugar se tiene que estar descojonandose de risa...



Yo por ejemplo.


----------



## Pabloom (30 May 2022)

Murnau dijo:


> Que decepción os váis a llevar, están todos en el mismo equipo. Si votásemos masivamente en blanco, nulo o incluso no votar conseguiríamos algo mejor.



Cada vez estoy más convencido de que si todos los españoles votásemos en blanco o nulo seguiría saliendo PSOE y PP. Esta vez parece que le toca al PP así que vota lo que quieras, o no votes, que les da igual.


----------



## notorius.burbujo (31 May 2022)

Bucanero dijo:


> Otra ciudad tachada de mi lista de viajes. En Europa Londres ya lo estaba,. Con esto Paris y sus grandes ciudades.



Te recomiendo Bruselas jijijiji


----------



## F.Alonso21 (31 May 2022)

Sus costumbres, hay que respetarlas.

Videos para meterlos en carcel y tenerlos en trabajos forzosos a todos esos impresentables, pero lo mejor expulsarlos deEuropa, aqui no pintan nada si vienen a destruir todo, incluidas las personas autoctonas y de las cercanias de esa UE .


----------

